# Talking  Welcome to the "Humpday" Dribbler...



## MoonPie (Aug 4, 2010)

OK cumon y'all


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey Moonpie. Seth started one earlier titiled Lost in a Sea of Drivel.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

somebody closed mine


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 4, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Hey Moonpie. Seth started one earlier titiled Lost in a Sea of Drivel.



Shoot!  Guess I'm sunk before I started


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm goin' home tomorrow for a couple of days!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I'm goin' home tomorrow for a couple of days!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>



....better start hiding all those guns you bought the other day


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 4, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I'm goin' home tomorrow for a couple of days!



  

Ya gonna be home this weekend?    























Hi Wobbert-Woo


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 4, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I'm goin' home tomorrow for a couple of days!



Please bring Momma's skillet?  Robert may be ready to cook sumpin  .


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 4, 2010)

Afternoon y'all!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 4, 2010)

Howdy all. I see we have a new drivel going. Hope it doesn't go poof.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon y'all!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

y did they close mine


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> y did they close mine



i had nothin to do with it


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ya'll quit trying to help!!!!
I'm cleaning the house and cooking supper as fast as i can!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> i had nothin to do with it



idjit


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll quit trying to help!!!!
> I'm cleaning the house and cooking supper as fast as i can!



 It's a good man who knows his place


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 4, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy all. I see we have a new drivel going. Hope it doesn't go poof.



The one bad thing about not having my computer attached to my hip is that every time I log back on there's a new driveler!



MoonPie said:


>



Hi!!



MoonPie said:


> i had nothin to do with it



Uh-huh...sure...



rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll quit trying to help!!!!
> I'm cleaning the house and cooking supper as fast as i can!



You sound like a teen who's cleaning up after a party and trying to get back on mom's good side.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll quit trying to help!!!!
> I'm cleaning the house and cooking supper as fast as i can!



Leftovers tonight:

Chicken enchilada casserole
Pizza
pulled pork
assorted veggies
anything that does not have hair growin on it.
sweet tea


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> y did they close mine



the mods thought the one Hankus had going was a driveler,they did not realize I guess it was a mini-driveler from the one that went poof


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 4, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Leftovers tonight:
> 
> Chicken enchilada casserole
> Pizza
> ...



 Or comin out a it


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> the mods thought the one Hankus had going was a driveler,they did not realize I guess it was a mini-driveler from the one that went poof


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 4, 2010)

Afternoon Folks.

 It sure has been one of them days here. Had to come in for a 6am meeting. Then once I put my radio on they started calling.Was soaking wet by 8 and it wasn't from a water hose. 7 isn't going to get here quick enough.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Afternoon Folks.
> 
> It sure has been one of them days here. Had to come in for a 6am meeting. Then once I put my radio on they started calling.Was soaking wet by 8 and it wasn't from a water hose. 7 isn't going to get here quick enough.



sup creepy


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>


Ok Ok Ok.  Let's officalally call this here drivel - the Seth carter "Lost in a Sea of Drivel"


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Ok Ok Ok.  Let's officalally call this here drivel - the Seth carter "Lost in a Sea of Drivel"



naaa it ok i call thge next one


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Afternoon Folks.
> 
> It sure has been one of them days here. Had to come in for a 6am meeting. Then once I put my radio on they started calling.Was soaking wet by 8 and it wasn't from a water hose. 7 isn't going to get here quick enough.



I think "Monday" switched to Wednesday this week. Everyone I've heard from, it seems like their day is going the same way.


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> sup creepy



What up Creepier


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>



You better not be runnin' off. I'll find ya! We still have to discuss that matter of the prank last weekend. 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....better start hiding all those guns you bought the other day



I'm not worried about that. I cancelled his credit card and emptied the checking account while I was gone. 



turtlebug said:


> Ya gonna be home this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup! Don't know if I'm headed back down on Sunday night or Monday.



MoonPie said:


> Please bring Momma's skillet?  Robert may be ready to cook sumpin  .



I'm countin' on it!



rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll quit trying to help!!!!
> I'm cleaning the house and cooking supper as fast as i can!



 Ya better work faster! 



MoonPie said:


> It's a good man who knows his place



It's taken 21 years, but he's gettin' there!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Creepier



ntn at all


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

I starts a bamer style daily driveler and it gets the ax 

the OFH driveler goes ~poof~ and a sea of drivel sinks fer it floats  

other than the confusion I have I rekon I oughta say

How are yall


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I starts a bamer style daily driveler and it gets the ax
> 
> the OFH driveler goes ~poof~ and a sea of drivel sinks fer it floats
> 
> ...



and u got mine cut down to idjit


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 4, 2010)

Back to the grindstone, y'all. I have more displays and merchandise to photograph.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> and u got mine cut down to idjit



sorry I'm sorry



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Back to the grindstone, y'all. I have more displays and merchandise to photograph.



dont werk too hard


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sorry I'm sorry
> 
> 
> 
> dont werk too hard



it ok


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 4, 2010)

If'n all y'all mad wit me, i prolly gonna just delete this one and let the masters of the D start one... 










bye................


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 4, 2010)

your good Moon. Let it be


----------



## Resica (Aug 4, 2010)

Deep breaths Pie!!! Relax brother.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 4, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> If'n all y'all mad wit me, i prolly gonna just delete this one and let the masters of the D start one...
> 
> 
> bye................



Not mad confused by all the disappearing/closing going on...did someone forget to pay the driveler fee this month?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> If'n all y'all mad wit me, i prolly gonna just delete this one and let the masters of the D start one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it fine


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> If'n all y'all mad wit me, i prolly gonna just delete this one and let the masters of the D start one...
> 
> bye................



once again I'm sorry  fer whatever I done in thisun



Sterlo58 said:


> your good Moon. Let it be



what he said^^^^


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Not mad confused by all the disappearing/closing going on...did someone forget to pay the driveler fee this month?



musta been me I've forgot bout half of wat I was posed to do today


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> musta been me I've forgot bout half of wat I was posed to do today



I thought maybe it was my month...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I thought maybe it was my month...



If my month stays at this level of aggravation I mite jus go crawl into the woods and dissappear ~poof~


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> If my month stays at this level of aggravation I mite jus go crawl into the woods and dissappear ~poof~



I know how that goes...can we start the month over


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Not mad confused by all the disappearing/closing going on...did someone forget to pay the driveler fee this month?



Ever consider they got gone because of the threatning PM's you sent???


Admit it boy, you ain't "right" . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi bama, Moonpie....


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Aug 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ever consider they got gone because of the threatning PM's you sent???
> 
> 
> Admit it boy, you ain't "right" . . .



you got a pm sir


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 4, 2010)

howdy ho neighbors


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> howdy ho neighbors



Hiya boneboy, hows yer spider, does the rascal miss cooz? looked awful attached


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> howdy ho neighbors



Whas hapninnnnnnn????


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm 

yall take care


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm
> 
> yall take care



What up Hankus...TC bro!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hiya boneboy, hows yer spider, does the rascal miss cooz? looked awful attached


He's getting very depressed Hankus.   In fact, he dug himself a pretty good depression in one end of his abode...about 4 inches down and about 6 inches across.  


Jeff C. said:


> Whas hapninnnnnnn????


nuttin my brotha from another mutha!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> He's getting very depressed Hankus.   In fact, he dug himself a pretty good depression in one end of his abode...about 4 inches down and about 6 inches across.
> 
> nuttin my brotha from another mutha!



 and  and  and.................................


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2010)

Cleaning house sux......
I guess i better go ahead and put my spine back in the closet before she gets here tomorrow. 
























Naw, i'll wait till after i get back from checking trail cams after work. Can't wait to see what the molasses, brown sugar, and peanut covered log looks like! I got another bottle of old karo syrup to freshen it up too!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> He's getting very depressed Hankus.   In fact, he dug himself a pretty good depression in one end of his abode...about 4 inches down and about 6 inches across.
> 
> nuttin my brotha from another mutha!



better be careful he may be settin a trap fer yas


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> If my month stays at this level of aggravation I mite jus go crawl into the woods and dissappear ~poof~





jmfauver said:


> I know how that goes...can we start the month over



 Now Now Now  .  Y'all know how life goes. Ups. Downs. S'all gonna level out. Just know y'all got friends goin thru it too!  Thats why we stand togeather - to give each other support. 



and.......... Hey Jeff!..........


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 4, 2010)

.......... off to Bible Study ......... leMeSee if'n i can learn sumpin, get some encrigment and give some back


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

mini fer today wouldn't be too hard

THIS PLACE IS DEAD


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2010)

Dribble withdrawals



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ol6V3Ic_9OQ&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ol6V3Ic_9OQ&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

hey all


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dribble withdrawals






Seth carter said:


> hey all



hey fellers

JeffC I caint post what I'm hearin rite now


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dribble withdrawals
> 
> 
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ol6V3Ic_9OQ&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ol6V3Ic_9OQ&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>






<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yRkovnss7sg&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yRkovnss7sg&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 4, 2010)

SWEET!!!!! Just had a guy come in to the store to look, and I've got a $2000 sale first thing in the morning!! Heck yeah!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jBDF04fQKtQ&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jBDF04fQKtQ&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>bored


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> SWEET!!!!! Just had a guy come in to the store to look, and I've got a $2000 sale first thing in the morning!! Heck yeah!



 YEEEEEHAWWWWW thats AWESOME


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> YEEEEEHAWWWWW thats AWESOME



Now only $12,000 to go to make budget for this month.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> bored



dude broaden up ya been on the old school stuff fer awhile


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Now only $12,000 to go to make budget for this month.



shoot its only the 4th ya gots plenty of time to make money


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dude broaden up ya been on the old school stuff fer awhile



the old stuff is alot better than the new stuff dude


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

o yea and most new stuff has cussing in it the old stuff dont


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> the old stuff is alot better than the new stuff dude



naw, cleaner and more listener friendly mebbe, but not better


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> o yea and most new stuff has cussing in it the old stuff dont



thats why I gots to really search to post stuff I listen too. Cussin dont bother me.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> thats why I gots to really search to post stuff I listen too. Cussin dont bother me.



yea but i cant post it on the forum


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> shoot its only the 4th ya gots plenty of time to make money



That's the worst thing a professional procrastinator can say, "Oh, I've got plenty of time."  That usually gets me in trouble.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yea but i cant post it on the forum



me neither  the hank 3 stuff I posted a ways back was one of the few that he dont cuss in


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> That's the worst thing a professional procrastinator can say, "Oh, I've got plenty of time."  That usually gets me in trouble.



yep, but you cant make people buy stuff, and I'm a professional procrastinator


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

this tidbit woulda been great in my report if it hadna gots loked

FYI it is exceptionaly hard to type fast and accurate while holding a beer


----------



## Artmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey, ya'll...so, what's happening tonight?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yep, but you cant make people buy stuff, and I'm a professional procrastinator



I'm a pro-pro too.  I could sell lots of stuff if I was up north or out west....my Southern charm don't work on Southerners. lol


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 4, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Hey, ya'll...so, what's happening tonight?



Hey Artmom!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Hey, ya'll...so, what's happening tonight?



seein how many beers it takes to make me quote myself    I really am an idjit


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 4, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3xfFbB2CRo8&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3xfFbB2CRo8&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 4, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DF108IhXi_A&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DF108IhXi_A&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Artmom (Aug 4, 2010)

*hey!*



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hey Artmom!!



Hey gal! I didn't know you could sing! Where are you performing, in the avatar pic? 



Hankus said:


> seein how many beers it takes to make me quote myself    I really am an idjit




So, how close are ya getting to that point?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm a pro-pro too.  I could sell lots of stuff if I was up north or out west....my Southern charm don't work on Southerners. lol



yep its hard to  run a game when everbody already knows it


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3xfFbB2CRo8&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3xfFbB2CRo8&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



make it



GeorgiaBelle said:


> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DF108IhXi_A&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DF108IhXi_A&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



go away



Artmom said:


> Hey gal! I didn't know you could sing! Where are you performing, in the avatar pic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bout this >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> close


----------



## pbradley (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm BORED!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 4, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Hey gal! I didn't know you could sing! Where are you performing, in the avatar pic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was in chorus my entire life. We had a different chorus teacher for my Senior year of HS, so she had an awesome idea to do "A Tribute to GA Music". We compiled a list of all these famous singers and bands from GA, and then had auditions for chorus members. I tried out for Trisha Yearwood's "How Do I Live". It came down to me and another girl. We both really wanted it, so I figured out a way we could do it as a duet. Wish I had a video; we got a standing ovation. It was awesome! And I'll never do it again!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> make it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You wanted new stuff...  Besides...Colt Ford is cool.



pbradley said:


> I'm BORED!



Me too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2010)

Bubbette ain't coming home till friday so the house cleaning has stopped, I'm using John Boy and Billy grillin' sauce on some pork ribs, zipper pea's and fatback, frying some okra, and watching Lie to Me that was tivo'd.  
Hey Artmom!
What kinda animal fat do you need for the Lye soap? Ever use feral hog?


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3xfFbB2CRo8&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3xfFbB2CRo8&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



Now that's enough right there to make me start listening to country music.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I'm BORED!



nawt here 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> You wanted new stuff...  Besides...Colt Ford is cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!



I like edge country and rock



rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette ain't coming home till friday so the house cleaning has stopped, I'm using John Boy and Billy grillin' sauce on some pork ribs, zipper pea's and fatback, frying some okra, and watching Lie to Me that was tivo'd.
> Hey Artmom!
> What kinda animal fat do you need for the Lye soap? Ever use feral hog?



Ohhhwaaaa ohhhhwaaaa ohhhhhwaaa  



243Savage said:


> Now that's enough right there to make me start listening to country music.



Its bout enuff to make me quit again


"and pop country really sux" Hank 3


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Now that's enough right there to make me start listening to country music.


 
She's got very pretty ,,,,,,,,,,,,,eyes...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nawt here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well who DO you like?


----------



## Artmom (Aug 4, 2010)

*cool!*



GeorgiaBelle said:


> I was in chorus my entire life. We had a different chorus teacher for my Senior year of HS, so she had an awesome idea to do "A Tribute to GA Music". We compiled a list of all these famous singers and bands from GA, and then had auditions for chorus members. I tried out for Trisha Yearwood's "How Do I Live". It came down to me and another girl. We both really wanted it, so I figured out a way we could do it as a duet. Wish I had a video; we got a standing ovation. It was awesome! And I'll never do it again!!!




THAT sounds FUN! I admire anyone who can sing and perform in front of crowds...can't do either! I bet it was a great experience. I wish you had it on film also. Do you perform at all, currently (with firends in a band or anything like that) ? 



rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette ain't coming home till friday so the house cleaning has stopped, I'm using John Boy and Billy grillin' sauce on some pork ribs, zipper pea's and fatback, frying some okra, and watching Lie to Me that was tivo'd.
> Hey Artmom!
> What kinda animal fat do you need for the Lye soap? Ever use feral hog?




HEY to you, also! And YES!!! It makes FANTASTIC soap - have been asking on here for a year for someone to provide me with any excess they may have. If you ever have any to share, I will HOOK YOU UP with soap!

If I could kill my own hog, at some point, then, even better!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Well who DO you like?



Shooter, Hank 3, Jamey Johnson, Paul Thorn, REK, OCMS stuff that mainstream country dont play. I like old southern rock, and some of the new, but I'm leanin to the heavy side


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 4, 2010)

Artmom said:


> THAT sounds FUN! I admire anyone who can sing and perform in front of crowds...can't do either! I bet it was a great experience. I wish you had it on film also. Do you perform at all, currently (with firends in a band or anything like that) ?
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...



I don't perform anymore. My problem is I have a very high soprano voice, and it's so quiet. Believe it or not, the volume and strength of it gets better with whiskey.  I do miss performing, but I'm so self-conscious about it that I don't think I could do it again.



Hankus said:


> Shooter, Hank 3, Jamey Johnson, Paul Thorn, REK, OCMS stuff that mainstream country dont play. I like old southern rock, and some of the new, but I'm leanin to the heavy side



Jamey Johnson! Now that's more like it!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 4, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MlObdX0xems&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MlObdX0xems&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MfnpZhJ8exQ&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MfnpZhJ8exQ&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I don't perform anymore. My problem is I have a very high soprano voice, and it's so quiet. Believe it or not, the volume and strength of it gets better with whiskey.  I do miss performing, but I'm so self-conscious about it that I don't think I could do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Jamey Johnson! Now that's more like it!!



Whiskey makes ya sing better or at least sound better and thats a fact with my hand up 


Yep I like his slow sad stuff, matter of fact the slow sad stuff is bout all I like outa anybody


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MlObdX0xems&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MlObdX0xems&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 4, 2010)

***GA Belle will return after a brief interruption of shutting down the store and driving home.***


----------



## Fletch_W (Aug 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DF108IhXi_A&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DF108IhXi_A&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



In 1995 I wrote a song called Chicken n Biscuits... I ought to sue that son of a biscuit.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> ***GA Belle will return after a brief interruption of shutting down the store and driving home.***


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> ***GA Belle will return after a brief interruption of shutting down the store and driving home.***



SCHWEEEEET spect ta seed ya then


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Fletch_W said:


> In 1995 I wrote a song called Chicken n Biscuits... I ought to sue that son of a biscuit.



DO IT DOIT DOIT


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 4, 2010)

Y'all are gonna make me post up a good Metallica video to balance this thread out.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xg78vd0vj3A&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xg78vd0vj3A&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Y'all are gonna make me post up a good Metallica video to balance this thread out.



I know ya aint sposed to call out the dignitarys but



Hankus said:


> DO IT DOIT DOIT


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k9Itt02QOO0&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k9Itt02QOO0&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Y'all are gonna make me post up a good Metallica video to balance this thread out.



Maybe a little before your time.....but does this help???





<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jJR_KGZO4U0&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jJR_KGZO4U0&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

ohhh YEAH

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uY3LAFJbKyY&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uY3LAFJbKyY&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3pJJZCmJzmM&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3pJJZCmJzmM&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> CDB vid



  used to get goose bumps ever time I heard it


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> used to get goose bumps ever time I heard it


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

bamer n Bubbette is both here I'm


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2010)

Artmom said:


> THAT sounds FUN! I admire anyone who can sing and perform in front of crowds...can't do either! I bet it was a great experience. I wish you had it on film also. Do you perform at all, currently (with firends in a band or anything like that) ?
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...




Fishbait and i killed several sows that were loaded with fat. Sorry, we didn't know. Is it okay to freeze the fat? Hoping to whack a few more this weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> bamer n Bubbette is both here I'm



Put her on the ignore list. Solves a lot of problems.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Put her on the ignore list. Solves a lot of problems.



awesome so I aint gotta worry bout no cyber skillets


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> awesome so I aint gotta worry bout no cyber skillets



well, no..... you still gotta worry about them. It's not always gonna be the one your looking at that nails you in the back of the head. They travel in packs( and PM each other).


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ohhh YEAH
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uY3LAFJbKyY&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uY3LAFJbKyY&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Enter Sandman is one of their best!  

That Rocks!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> awesome so I aint gotta worry bout no cyber skillets


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JuyLTDAC7fE&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JuyLTDAC7fE&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, no..... you still gotta worry about them. It's not always gonna be the one your looking at that nails you in the back of the head. They travel in packs( and PM each other).



 



243Savage said:


> Enter Sandman is one of their best!
> 
> That Rocks!



ya gonna post one


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ya gonna post one



Sure. Let's hear it again.  

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/imVDSvAt7jI&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/imVDSvAt7jI&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome! I just downloaded a pump shotgun to my new Droid X. 

With just a flick of my wrist, I can ratchet that sucker and BOOM!    


It's soooo totally useless but it annoys the crap outta fishbait and family.  

I haven't tried the airhorn yet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Awesome! I just downloaded a pump shotgun to my new Droid X.
> 
> With just a flick of my wrist, I can ratchet that sucker and BOOM!
> 
> ...



I think Timmay has an AK-47 on his.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Awesome! I just downloaded a pump shotgun to my new Droid X.
> 
> With just a flick of my wrist, I can ratchet that sucker and BOOM!
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Awesome! I just downloaded a pump shotgun to my new Droid X.
> 
> With just a flick of my wrist, I can ratchet that sucker and BOOM!
> 
> ...


Oh, by the way:
We gotta shoot fat hogs this weekend. Artmom wants soap fixin's.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I think Timmay has an AK-47 on his.



my stepdad has one


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Sure. Let's hear it again.



 

the orig guitar intro is one of my ringtones



turtlebug said:


> Awesome! I just downloaded a pump shotgun to my new Droid X.
> 
> With just a flick of my wrist, I can ratchet that sucker and BOOM!
> 
> ...



  horn em  doit doit


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

lawd help me I think I jus called out someone in the deer huntin thread  


BEERKUS fer idjit pointer, cause when he draws up on point theres always an idjit


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, by the way:
> We gotta shoot fat hogs this weekend. Artmom wants soap fixin's.



I'll do my best for Sarah so that we shall not join the ranks of the "unwashed masses".    


An AK47 huh? 

I've turned my new X into a metal detector, airhorn, floodlight, flashlight and a super-duper web surfing machine. 

Did I mention that Fishbait is a little jealous of all that my phone does and is about ready to throw that new Crackberry to the curb? 

I see a phone exchange in our very near future.    





On another note, I got invited to be on a team for the bowhunting challenge.  

We don't have a name yet. I'm waiting to hear their unanimous veto for "Thwackbabe and Young Bucks".


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> "Thwackbabe and Young Bucks"



sounds kinda like a TV  show name


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> lawd help me I think I jus called out someone in the deer huntin thread
> 
> 
> BEERKUS fer idjit pointer, cause when he draws up on poin theres always an idjit



o god


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JuyLTDAC7fE&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JuyLTDAC7fE&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Always loved Convoy!



turtlebug said:


> Awesome! I just downloaded a pump shotgun to my new Droid X.
> 
> With just a flick of my wrist, I can ratchet that sucker and BOOM!
> 
> ...



Friend of mine had it for his iPhone. It was mildly satisfying...


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sounds kinda like a TV  show name



Yeah, a European slapstick comedy.     


We'll rank right up there with Monty Python.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's one of my faves....

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ggvkz-bVhW0&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ggvkz-bVhW0&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> o god



thats what I said 



turtlebug said:


> Yeah, a European slapstick comedy.
> 
> 
> We'll rank right up there with Monty Python.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Instrumental----- and yall thought I was uncultured


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

hehe oops here it be

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8ftz06I_j-k&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8ftz06I_j-k&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 4, 2010)

I hope you all have magical musical dreams tonight. 


You're welcome!  
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qC_hF31z130&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qC_hF31z130&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'll do my best for Sarah so that we shall not join the ranks of the "unwashed masses".
> 
> 
> An AK47 huh?
> ...



so, does that mean we won't be texting:
"seen anything?"
"nope."
" there is some animal making weird noises behind me. Can you hear it?"
"nope."
"skeeters are bad this morning. I'm bored."
BAM! BAM! BAM! BAM!
"did you shoot?"
"nope."
"i texted Fishbait but he's not answering."
"Didn't sound like it came from his direction."
BAM! BAM! BAM!.....................Bam!
"Was that you?"
"yep. Pigs down."


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I hope you all have magical musical dreams tonight.
> 
> 
> You're welcome!



Easy tbug Beerkus is gettin birdy 



Hankus said:


> BEERKUS fer idjit pointer, cause when he draws up on point theres always an idjit


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> so, does that mean we won't be texting:
> "seen anything?"
> "nope."
> " there is some animal making weird noises behind me. Can you hear it?"
> ...



if it werent fer the  innerwinder I wouldna quoted


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> if it werent fer the  innerwinder I wouldna quoted



can someone not in advanced pharmaceuticals translate that for me?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> can someone not in advanced pharmaceuticals translate that for me?


 
If the guy hadn't said he had a gun in the window hankus wouldn't have quoted the idjit?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> can someone not in advanced pharmaceuticals translate that for me?



if ya say bam lots ya oughter put in a few  is all I sayin, or mebbe its the beer talkin


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If the guy hadn't said he had a gun in the window hankus wouldn't have quoted the idjit?



AMEN  have a 'steiner


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> if ya say bam lots ya oughter put in a few  is all I sayin, or mebbe its the beer talkin



Most definitely the beer....


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> can someone not in advanced pharmaceuticals translate that for me?



He said it could be kind of freaky if you take out all the shooting references cause the innuendo would be kind of strong.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Most definitely the beer....



yep 



turtlebug said:


> He said it could be kind of freaky if you take out all the shooting references cause the innuendo would be kind of strong.


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 4, 2010)

Evenin peoples...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin peoples...



Howdy brother how goes it


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm headed to bed. Gotta big case in the morning followed by a 45 mile trip to check trail cameras, feeders, and pour a bottle of karo syrup on a stump.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 4, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin peoples...



Evening, Sweetie.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. Gotta big case in the morning followed by a 45 mile trip to check trail cameras, feeders, and pour a bottle of karo syrup on a stump.



seed ya bamer nitey nite don't let the gummy's bite


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 4, 2010)

What's goin on in Heah!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U84Ctl7rL34&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U84Ctl7rL34&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What's goin on in Heah!!



nuttin nuttin, only the Beerkus Report was locked


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi y'all


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin peoples...



evenin'



rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. Gotta big case in the morning followed by a 45 mile trip to check trail cameras, feeders, and pour a bottle of karo syrup on a stump.



nite'


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Hi y'all



Hey


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 4, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Hi y'all



Hi!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nuttin nuttin, only the Beerkus Report was locked


What did you do!!



Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Hi y'all


Hey Pokie!!.........How's school??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 4, 2010)

Gotta go. Just wanted to test this phone out.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!



Hey  ya gets the fone yet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Gotta go. Just wanted to test this phone out.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What did you do!!



the dignatarys thought it was a driveler and it was killed in the confusion of the removal of a driveler and a seth started driveler 

maybe I try it again soon


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey  ya gets the fone yet





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Gotta go. Just wanted to test this phone out.



nevermind I seed now


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus ....you don't like my music post???


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm gone y'all. It's bed time.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Gotta go. Just wanted to test this phone out.


Looks like it works!!.......How do ya like it??



Hankus said:


> the dignatarys thought it was a driveler and it was killed in the confusion of the removal of a driveler and a seth started driveler
> 
> maybe I try it again soon


Ya'll need to get your thread startin together!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm gone y'all. It's bed time.



nite miz Belle, hope ya seld a bundle tomorow


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm gone y'all. It's bed time.



Nitey nite!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hankus ....you don't like my music post???



I thought we discussed this earlier. We is/was killin brain cells in different decades


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ya'll need to get your thread startin together!!



feel like I done said it but I sorry fer destroyin the drivel location

now


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm gone y'all. It's bed time.


Night Belle!!........Hope you have a prosperous day tomorrow!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I thought we discussed this earlier. We is/was killin brain cells in different decades



 Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah!!!



 Oh Yeah!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 4, 2010)

Leapin' lizzards, let me try diz again. Hey.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Leapin' lizzards, let me try diz again. Hey.



HT..how you doin???


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Leapin' lizzards, let me try diz again. Hey.



yous better tryer againn TrapDaddy cause yer last leapin lizard thread goed ~poof~


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> HT..how you doin???


Good, and time to wind down an snack.



Hankus said:


> yous better tryer againn TrapDaddy cause yer last leapin lizard thread goed ~poof~


Att's ok there, Bocephus. No biggie fo me. I jus puts da mojo in limbo on 'um.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good, and time to wind down an snack.
> 
> Att's ok there, Bocephus. No biggie fo me. I jus puts da mojo in limbo on 'um.



Don't go makin me hawngry!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus...diff decade or not.....you can't deny this one!!!



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2Kve_N8rmmQ&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2Kve_N8rmmQ&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good, and time to wind down an snack.
> 
> Att's ok there, Bocephus. No biggie fo me. I jus puts da mojo in limbo on 'um.



wat d snack  and  on d mojolimbo I think


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hankus...diff decade or not.....you can't deny this one!!!



at rite chair will get er down like 4 flat tires


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> at rite chair will get er down like 4 flat tires


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't go makin me hawngry!


Hey there Jeff. I do majik on hunger. It leaves quick after a good'ol peanut butter sammich, an a can of sardines. Toped off with a orange sode pop.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey there Jeff. I do majik on hunger. It leaves quick after a good'ol peanut butter sammich, an a can of sardines. Toped off with a orange sode pop.


 
OK, I've gotta go pop a couple of Tum's just for readin that...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey there Jeff. I do majik on hunger. It leaves quick after a good'ol peanut butter sammich, an a can of sardines. Toped off with a orange sode pop.



strange ya mention orenge sodypop cause I had one with pepperoni pizza at lunch  aint had one in a long time aint the coincidence strange


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> wat d snack  and  on d mojolimbo I think


Yep that's a big 10-4 good buddy.  "A good spell spells relief"


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep that's a big 10-4 good buddy.  "A good spell spells relief"



I been waitin to use thisun

DUH HUH


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey there Jeff. I do majik on hunger. It leaves quick after a good'ol peanut butter sammich, an a can of sardines. Toped off with a orange sode pop.




I'll bet it does.....leave quick



Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, I've gotta go pop a couple of Tum's just for readin that...



 I ain't hawngry no more


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I been waitin to use thisun
> 
> DUH HUH


 
I actually got to witness HT use that phrase in person. Quite a spectacle..


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey JeffC thisun is kindly slow sick n twisted. Jus like I like em  

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0U2Px5OR0eA&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0U2Px5OR0eA&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I actually got to witness HT use that phrase in person. Quite a spectacle..



Its an amazin piece of vocabulary artillery and to get to use it is pert near better than hearin a beer open


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, I've gotta go pop a couple of Tum's just for readin that...


Yes tum's are handy sometimes, but the snackin sho is good.



Hankus said:


> strange ya mention orenge sodypop cause I had one with pepperoni pizza at lunch  aint had one in a long time aint the coincidence strange


Wow seems that we be on the same track at times. Have to have you come visit fo a dinner sometime.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Quack I dunno if ya can post but thisuns fer you feller


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you got a pm sir



Andddddddd you don't . . .





turtlebug said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yRkovnss7sg&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yRkovnss7sg&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>





Oh yeahhhhhhh!!!




Artmom said:


> THAT sounds FUN! I admire anyone who can sing and perform in front of crowds...can't do either! I bet it was a great experience. I wish you had it on film also. Do you perform at all, currently (with firends in a band or anything like that) ?
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...




Ima a hog you can kill me anytime . . .




rhbama3 said:


> Fishbait and i killed several sows that were loaded with fat. Sorry, we didn't know. Is it okay to freeze the fat? Hoping to whack a few more this weekend.





rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. Gotta big case in the morning followed by a 45 mile trip to check trail cameras, feeders, and pour a bottle of karo syrup on a stump.




You can pour some Karo on my stump??




Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Hi y'all





Hey you good lookin thang, where u been??


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow seems that we be on the same track at times. Have to have you come visit fo a dinner sometime.



lots of goodolboys is on the same tracks  and I mite take ya up on the offer when ya least spect it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can pour some Karo on my stump??


 
NOW SEE WHAT YOU JUST DID??? I just puked those Tum's right back up....


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Andddddddd you don't . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Quack MMQ

this makes that 515 wakeup call werth it


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I actually got to witness HT use that phrase in person. Quite a spectacle..


Yes buddy, we had a large time.  All good and good aeras too. I do remember you funny, had my side hurting.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Leapin' lizzards, let me try diz again. Hey.


Howdy Craig!!



Jeff C. said:


> Don't go makin me hawngry!





hogtrap44 said:


> Hey there Jeff. I do majik on hunger. It leaves quick after a good'ol peanut butter sammich, an a can of sardines. Toped off with a orange sode pop.


Jeff if that don't kill your Hawngry I don't know what will!!

All right folks time to call it a night!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 4, 2010)

Good mornin drivlers

Wooo,slept good today,from 2-10:15.

see ya Rutt


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Craig!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nites RUTT


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Craig!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nite RUTT!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey JeffC thisun is kindly slow sick n twisted. Jus like I like em
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0U2Px5OR0eA&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0U2Px5OR0eA&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



 Great!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can pour some Karo on my stump??





Miguel Cervantes said:


> NOW SEE WHAT YOU JUST DID??? I just puked those Tum's right back up....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> lots of goodolboys is on the same tracks  and I mite take ya up on the offer when ya least spect it


Aight, you on. Lemme know an you on.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Good mornin drivlers
> 
> Wooo,slept good today,from 2-10:15.
> 
> see ya Rutt



Howdy Jeff R
Is it Friday yet


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> NOW SEE WHAT YOU JUST DID??? I just puked those Tum's right back up....


Man that'ud sho make you do it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Good mornin drivlers
> 
> Wooo,slept good today,from 2-10:15.
> 
> see ya Rutt



What up....dang where you been??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy Jeff R
> Is it Friday yet



Nope,.....it's Thursday for me as well this week


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> NOW SEE WHAT YOU JUST DID??? I just puked those Tum's right back up....




My bad  . . .




Hankus said:


> A Quack MMQ
> 
> this makes that 515 wakeup call werth it





Oh yesssssssssssss!!


----------



## slip (Aug 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can pour some Karo on my stump??



oh lawd....first laugh all day...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Great!!!



Glad ya liked it, I likes him sho nuff, had him in my sig way waaaaaaaaaaaay back. "My Old Cars" is pretty good too, but I caint post thatun here


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 4, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Craig!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nite Mitch, sorry i had to ketchup. Me late again.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 4, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Good mornin drivlers
> 
> Wooo,slept good today,from 2-10:15.
> 
> see ya Rutt


Hey Jeff, how you?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Nope,.....it's Thursday for me as well this week



 Please tell me its Friday someres



Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh yesssssssssssss!!



jus so glad yer back I can hardly contro lmyself 



slip said:


> oh lawd....first laugh all day...



that was a goodun that fer sure


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

hmmmmm


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 4, 2010)

Zup Quack, zup Slip.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hmmmmm



go away youngin they aint nuttin to seed here


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hmmmmm


Zup Seth.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2010)

slip said:


> oh lawd....first laugh all day...



Hey lil bro!!




Hankus said:


> Please tell me its Friday someres
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Beerkus, my brotha!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Zup Seth.



thinking


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 5, 2010)

I can hear the Jaws stalkin musik goin.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff, how you?



Feeling fine,but it's gonna be a busy night.Don't get rain for 3 days and all the folks around here turn their sprinklers on.

Pumping out 70,000,000 gallons of water/day right now


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> thinking


Boy you hurt yo self doin that.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I can hear the Jaws stalkin musik goin.



dunu     dunu    dunu  dunu dunudunudunu


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey lil bro!!
> 
> Beerkus, my brotha!!!



at me, and I'd be puttin up a Report, but it locked 

oh well rekon I start anudder one soon, til then its 'stones to d rescue


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Boy you hurt yo self doin that.



i was wonderin if they have ever had to bann a mod


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I can hear the Jaws stalkin musik goin.



wander who gets bit


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> dunu dunu dunu dunu dunudunudunu


 
You do realize that typing that out didn't have the same effect as it did in your head.........right??


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i was wonderin if they have ever had to bann a mod



yup


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do realize that typing that out didn't have the same effect as it did in your head.........right??



naw, member hes a idjit


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do realize that typing that out didn't have the same effect as it did in your head.........right??



just a min


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> just a min



time up


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> naw, member hes a idjit


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Feeling fine,but it's gonna be a busy night.Don't get rain for 3 days and all the folks around here turn their sprinklers on.
> 
> Pumping out 70,000,000 gallons of water/day right now


WoW, that's one thing i never havta worry bout is sprinklers. I have very little grass, and a lotta bid trees all around. Does get tight wid me when we get a skrong blow. I see the trees like swapin ends.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> WoW, that's one thing i never havta worry bout is sprinklers. I have very little grass, and a lotta bid trees all around. Does get tight wid me when we get a skrong blow. I see the trees like swapin ends.


yep,I don't run the sprinklers at my house either...septic tank keeps the grass wet


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZvCI-gNK_y4&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZvCI-gNK_y4&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



yeehaw a meetin of d idjit club  



hogtrap44 said:


> WoW, that's one thing i never havta worry bout is sprinklers. I have very little grass, and a lotta bid trees all around. Does get tight wid me when we get a skrong blow. I see the trees like swapin ends.



I dunno like the trees to swap ends. Give me d super pucker


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZvCI-gNK_y4&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZvCI-gNK_y4&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Ya took too long this post is null and void


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ya took too long this post is null and void



go drink a beer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do realize that typing that out didn't have the same effect as it did in your head.........right??





Back off bro, that's my boy u messin wit!!




SETH, get yo butt to da basement, and I mean NOW!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> go drink a beer



bububububut I jus did  oh OK if ya insist


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i was wonderin if they have ever had to bann a mod


Good question, naw; how bout you go to da sto, an get some sweet rolls an chicken, an hot peppers. CHOP, CHOP!



Hankus said:


> wander who gets bit


Naut me. I has plenty fo an ol' shark. Den i puts him on to fry. Toe up some bonnet heads off Ga coast.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back off bro, that's my boy u messin wit!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bbbbbut it's dark down there


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Naut me. I has plenty fo an ol' shark. Den i puts him on to fry. Toe up some bonnet heads off Ga coast.



whoowee dem shak bez good etin, plus I gets a rush frem etin sumtin datz maw could et me


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> bbbbbut it's dark down there



dat boy aint worried bout no dark he worried bout shark


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i was wonderin if they have ever had to bann a mod



Don't know if he was officially banned,but dawn2dusk is no longer here


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back off bro, that's my boy u messin wit!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you must have gotten crazyer


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good question, naw; how bout you go to da sto, an get some sweet rolls an chicken, an hot peppers. CHOP, CHOP!
> 
> Naut me. I has plenty fo an ol' shark. Den i puts him on to fry. Toe up some bonnet heads off Ga coast.



naaaa im sleepy


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> you must have gotten crazyer



well he has been drivel deprived lately


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> bbbbbut it's dark down there






You'll get used to it . . .


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> bbbbbut it's dark down there


Awww that's ok, daes plenty of spiders to keep ya company



Hankus said:


> whoowee dem shak bez good etin, plus I gets a rush frem etin sumtin datz maw could et me


Yeah buddy, come getcha some.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well he has been drivel deprived lately



naa i just think he is crazy


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 5, 2010)

HEY QUACK, is you gonna have a dove shoot at FPG?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> naa i just think he is crazy






Heehee . . .


----------



## slip (Aug 5, 2010)

what up HT. still keepin them deer out of the garden.

hows you?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heehee . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>






Uncle Creepy in da house !!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 5, 2010)

slip said:


> what up HT. still keepin them deer out of the garden.
> 
> hows you?


Hey Slip, been busy. Got my crossbow sighted in good. Splitn' arrows at 30,40,and 50 yds. Now to get a deer or hog when season get here. I do love a red dot scope.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Don't know if he was officially banned,but dawn2dusk is no longer here



basically wiped from the board except in reference posts and quotes   rekon when they hafta clean one of their own they clean'em up but good


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Slip, been busy. Got my crossbow sighted in good. Splitn' arrows at 30,40,and 50 yds. Now to get a deer or hog when season get here. I do love a red dot scope.



usin a crossbow is cheatin


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Uncle Creepy in da house !!


O.K guess not.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> usin a crossbow is cheatin


Haint on cheatin when it comes to my killin and eatin.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> O.K guess not.



hes lurkin in the tourney cheater post now so ya may or may not gets a strait answer


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Haint on cheatin when it comes to my killin and eatin.



I gots a 8er10 year old PSE and you'd think I whittled it outa fiberglas when I gets it out in fronta bow nuts, but she hits where I point and that all I care. Dead is dead


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

I'ma turnin in my drivelers card fo d nite fellers yall have a goodun 

PS I hope lunarpastry dont see this post and the mornin post I make or he'll raise a stink bout a good nights sleep again


----------



## slip (Aug 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Slip, been busy. Got my crossbow sighted in good. Splitn' arrows at 30,40,and 50 yds. Now to get a deer or hog when season get here. I do love a red dot scope.


awesome.


----------



## slip (Aug 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'ma turnin in my drivelers card fo d nite fellers yall have a goodun
> 
> PS I hope lunarpastry dont see this post and the mornin post I make or he'll raise a stink bout a good nights sleep again



sleep is for sissies.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hes lurkin in the tourney cheater post now so ya may or may not gets a strait answer


Uhh Huuuh



Hankus said:


> I gots a 8er10 year old PSE and you'd think I whittled it outa fiberglas when I gets it out in fronta bow nuts, but she hits where I point and that all I care. Dead is dead


Sounds good. We gonna have to do a river trip.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

slip said:


> sleep is for sissies.



yeah but werk is fo real so I'm


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Uhh Huuuh
> 
> Sounds good. We gonna have to do a river trip.



shore thing, I jus dunno when dat'll ever be


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'ma turnin in my drivelers card fo d nite fellers yall have a goodun
> 
> PS I hope lunarpastry dont see this post and the mornin post I make or he'll raise a stink bout a good nights sleep again


Nite there Bocephus, Hey,...........Tell mama an 'em i said DUH HUH. See ya later bud.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 5, 2010)

Work time over awake time over too. Full and ready for the yak sack. Ya'll have fun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yeah but werk is fo real so I'm





hogtrap44 said:


> Work time over awake time over too. Full and ready for the yak sack. Ya'll have fun.



Nite fellars!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 5, 2010)

g'nite ht and hank...............too much thinkin goin on here to do much drivlin right now


----------



## Brassman (Aug 5, 2010)

All is well, & everybody is gone.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Andddddddd you don't . . .



Your right about that.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'ma turnin in my drivelers card fo d nite fellers yall have a goodun
> 
> PS I hope lunarpastry dont see this post and the mornin post I make or he'll raise a stink bout a good nights sleep again



time


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> time



for what?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2010)

Well now, this is interestin`...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> for what?



fer lunarpastry to calculate my sleepin time  



Nicodemus said:


> Well now, this is interestin`...



mornen Nic


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Well now, this is interestin`...



very


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2010)

Morning, Nic and Hankus!
Got the coffee brewing and a long day to look forward to( or dread).


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> very



Morning, JM!
WAY too early for anything interesting to be happening....


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, JM!
> WAY too early for anything interesting to be happening....



Morning.....almost 3 hrs into my day already,then it's off fishing tomorrow and to Boston on Sunday


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> very





rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Nic and Hankus!
> Got the coffee brewing and a long day to look forward to( or dread).



howdy Tiny n bamer

make that coffee strong I'm dragin rite now


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning.....almost 3 hrs into my day already,then it's off fishing tomorrow and to Boston on Sunday



I gotta werk n you is off fishin  
lucky rascal


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning.....almost 3 hrs into my day already,then it's off fishing tomorrow and to Boston on Sunday


Boston is a neat town. You'll have fun there. 


Hankus said:


> howdy Tiny n bamer
> 
> make that coffee strong I'm dragin rite now



twice the grounds, half the water. The only way to go! 
Allright, gotta hit the shower. See ya'll later!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Boston is a neat town. You'll have fun there.
> 
> 
> twice the grounds, half the water. The only way to go!
> Allright, gotta hit the shower. See ya'll later!



I gotta go too


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 5, 2010)

Good Morning Dribblers!! Hope Ya'll have a goodun!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy Tiny n bamer
> 
> make that coffee strong I'm dragin rite now



you should've went to bed earlier


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 5, 2010)

Just a quick drive by. Got an early installation to check on.
Yall have a goodun.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I gotta werk n you is off fishin
> lucky rascal



First day off call since June....



rhbama3 said:


> Boston is a neat town. You'll have fun there.
> 
> 
> twice the grounds, half the water. The only way to go!
> Allright, gotta hit the shower. See ya'll later!



I have been there several times already,I just wanna get out of town slow down and regroup after the last 10days or so....


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> the old stuff is alot better than the new stuff dude



thank you Seth. Finally a post that make sense 



Hankus said:


> I'ma turnin in my drivelers card fo d nite fellers yall have a goodun
> 
> PS I hope lunarpastry dont see this post and the mornin post I make or he'll raise a stink bout a good nights sleep again



Would he do sompin like dat?  



jmfauver said:


> Your right about that.



Right about the fact that he cares  .


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 5, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> thank you Seth. Finally a post that make sense
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the only care he has is to  me....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

Moanin' earlybirds!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I think the only care he has is to  me....



y'all just got to know, Mike is NOT serious...........


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 5, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> y'all just got to know, Mike is NOT serious...........



Maybe I shoulda put  instead then?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 5, 2010)

This day is already off to a rough start....

My original cat (before I left home) is Abby-tails. She's me in feline form, right down to the attitude. We've noticed she's lost a lot of weight, but didn't think anything of it because she'd been eating still. The past few days, she's been missing. She's an inside cat, so we knew she couldn't go far. Mama found her in the laundry room on the bunk bed above the washer and dryer (don't ask me why there's a bed there, there just is). Abby is now VERY thin, as she hasn't been eating, and she smells rotten, like rancid meat. Mama said she's got a bleeding spot on the inside of her mouth that's huge. She's taking Abby to the vet this morning. I'm hoping they can fix it with meds or something, but we had something similar happen to a cat a couple years ago. She lost weight dramatically, smelled awful, wouldn't eat, and when we took her to the vet we discovered she had a golf ball-size tumor on her spine, and we had to put her down. It's hard to be optimistic with Abby, but I'm still hoping they can fix her.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 5, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> This day is already off to a rough start....
> 
> My original cat (before I left home) is Abby-tails. She's me in feline form, right down to the attitude. We've noticed she's lost a lot of weight, but didn't think anything of it because she'd been eating still. The past few days, she's been missing. She's an inside cat, so we knew she couldn't go far. Mama found her in the laundry room on the bunk bed above the washer and dryer (don't ask me why there's a bed there, there just is). Abby is now VERY thin, as she hasn't been eating, and she smells rotten, like rancid meat. Mama said she's got a bleeding spot on the inside of her mouth that's huge. She's taking Abby to the vet this morning. I'm hoping they can fix it with meds or something, but we had something similar happen to a cat a couple years ago. She lost weight dramatically, smelled awful, wouldn't eat, and when we took her to the vet we discovered she had a golf ball-size tumor on her spine, and we had to put her down. It's hard to be optimistic with Abby, but I'm still hoping they can fix her.




 for you...we had 5 we lost one last April..I know what it is like


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> for you...we had 5 we lost one last April..I know what it is like



We've always had cats. The oldest is now 18 (good Lawd!), old, crochety, thin (but eats like a horse) and is pretty healthy for being a senior citizen. He's too ornery to have anything happen to him. Mama has a total of 1 dog and 7 1/2 cats (1 1/2 being outside, the 1/2 only being a part-timer), and 5 inside. Then I added my two, Tigger (a cat) and Remi (a bunny who thinks he's a cat). We've got a lot of cats, but they're all babies and I hate to lose even one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> This day is already off to a rough start....
> 
> My original cat (before I left home) is Abby-tails. She's me in feline form, right down to the attitude. We've noticed she's lost a lot of weight, but didn't think anything of it because she'd been eating still. The past few days, she's been missing. She's an inside cat, so we knew she couldn't go far. Mama found her in the laundry room on the bunk bed above the washer and dryer (don't ask me why there's a bed there, there just is). Abby is now VERY thin, as she hasn't been eating, and she smells rotten, like rancid meat. Mama said she's got a bleeding spot on the inside of her mouth that's huge. She's taking Abby to the vet this morning. I'm hoping they can fix it with meds or something, but we had something similar happen to a cat a couple years ago. She lost weight dramatically, smelled awful, wouldn't eat, and when we took her to the vet we discovered she had a golf ball-size tumor on her spine, and we had to put her down. It's hard to be optimistic with Abby, but I'm still hoping they can fix her.




Sorry about your cat Abby, Gbelle!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 5, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> We've always had cats. The oldest is now 18 (good Lawd!), old, crochety, thin (but eats like a horse) and is pretty healthy for being a senior citizen. He's too ornery to have anything happen to him. Mama has a total of 1 dog and 7 1/2 cats (1 1/2 being outside, the 1/2 only being a part-timer), and 5 inside. Then I added my two, Tigger (a cat) and Remi (a bunny who thinks he's a cat). We've got a lot of cats, but they're all babies and I hate to lose even one.



Ours were all inside,Smokey was a few weeks shy of his 13th birthday when he passed.....He was the guard cat when my wife was asleep.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry about your cat Abby, Gbelle!!!



Thans, Jeff.



jmfauver said:


> Ours were all inside,Smokey was a few weeks shy of his 13th birthday when he passed.....He was the guard cat when my wife was asleep.



Our Smokey is the 18 year old. Our 10-year-old, Blackie, just had his birthday yesterday. He's our guard cat. The "alpha male" and he knows he gonna take over when the Lion King (Smokey) passes. We also have the Trouble Twins, 2 black cats from the same litter that serve as gargoyles. They climb up on the lattice-work above the kitchen and stare at you when you walk in the door. It's a little unnerving at first, but you get used to the feeling of almost being pounced on.  Abby was our greeter, a typical Southern Belle. If anyone came over, she ran right up to them, did her best to look her most adorable, and meowed at them to welcome them into our home.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 5, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> This day is already off to a rough start....
> 
> My original cat (before I left home) is Abby-tails. She's me in feline form, right down to the attitude. We've noticed she's lost a lot of weight, but didn't think anything of it because she'd been eating still. The past few days, she's been missing. She's an inside cat, so we knew she couldn't go far. Mama found her in the laundry room on the bunk bed above the washer and dryer (don't ask me why there's a bed there, there just is). Abby is now VERY thin, as she hasn't been eating, and she smells rotten, like rancid meat. Mama said she's got a bleeding spot on the inside of her mouth that's huge. She's taking Abby to the vet this morning. I'm hoping they can fix it with meds or something, but we had something similar happen to a cat a couple years ago. She lost weight dramatically, smelled awful, wouldn't eat, and when we took her to the vet we discovered she had a golf ball-size tumor on her spine, and we had to put her down. It's hard to be optimistic with Abby, but I'm still hoping they can fix her.



Hope everything works out for kitty....


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 5, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hope everything works out for kitty....



Thanks, OFH.


I've gotta head out y'all. See ya later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Thanks, OFH.
> 
> 
> I've gotta head out y'all. See ya later!



TC....and good luck on that sale this morn


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 5, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Thans, Jeff.
> 
> 
> 
> Our Smokey is the 18 year old. Our 10-year-old, Blackie, just had his birthday yesterday. He's our guard cat. The "alpha male" and he knows he gonna take over when the Lion King (Smokey) passes. We also have the Trouble Twins, 2 black cats from the same litter that serve as gargoyles. They climb up on the lattice-work above the kitchen and stare at you when you walk in the door. It's a little unnerving at first, but you get used to the feeling of almost being pounced on.  Abby was our greeter, a typical Southern Belle. If anyone came over, she ran right up to them, did her best to look her most adorable, and meowed at them to welcome them into our home.



Our smallest female took over for smokey when he passed...



OutFishHim said:


> Hope everything works out for kitty....



Morning ma'am


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 5, 2010)

Good Morning folks.                  Just an at work fly-by for now, catch up with yu'enz later


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Our smallest female took over for smokey when he passed...
> 
> 
> 
> Morning ma'am


 
Mornin Mike.

On another note, this thread is invalid, it is no longer hump day..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good Morning folks.                  Just an at work fly-by for now, catch up with yu'enz later



Dannnnng....You aight fer a Yankee!!!

Mornin'


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Mike.
> 
> On another note, this thread is invalid, it is no longer hump day..



Mornin' Mr. Miguel Cervantes!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Mike.
> 
> On another note, this thread is invalid, it is no longer hump day..



Morning Miguel....Does that mean we gotta close it?


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 5, 2010)

morning Jeff


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Miguel....Does that mean we gotta close it?


 
The BoD is meeting in a few hours to discuss the matter..


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The BoD is meeting in a few hours to discuss the matter..



that and other issues I am sure


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> that and other issues I am sure


 
Nope, that one is in the hands of a higher power bro'..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 5, 2010)

Good Morning to you!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2010)

between cases driveby!
May take Timmay with me this afternoon when we get done here. 
Morning Sgg and carter, Miguel, JM, JeffC, and whoever else is lurking!
back to slicing and dicing....


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, that one is in the hands of a higher power bro'..



Yes it is isn't it....




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good Morning to you!!!



Morning SGG


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> between cases driveby!
> May take Timmay with me this afternoon when we get done here.
> Morning Sgg and carter, Miguel, JM, JeffC, and whoever else is lurking!
> back to slicing and dicing....



Where y'all going?

Hey Robert!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> between cases driveby!
> May take Timmay with me this afternoon when we get done here.
> Morning Sgg and carter, Miguel, JM, JeffC, and whoever else is lurking!
> back to slicing and dicing....



HIYA byeya


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2010)

These are times that try men's souls.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eSdItuvBxc8&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eSdItuvBxc8&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 5, 2010)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning Jeff





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good Morning to you!!!





rhbama3 said:


> between cases driveby!
> May take Timmay with me this afternoon when we get done here.
> Morning Sgg and carter, Miguel, JM, JeffC, and whoever else is lurking!
> back to slicing and dicing....



Mornin Y'all!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 5, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin folks.



Morning SW



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Y'all!!



How ya doing Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin folks.



Mornin' Sweetwater!!



jmfauver said:


> Morning SW
> 
> 
> 
> How ya doing Jeff




Not bad.....gettin ready to ride the mower as soon as all the dew is dry in the shady spots


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning SW
> 
> 
> 
> How ya doing Jeff





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Sweetwater!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin..
Did my grass yesterday..said to heck with the dew and started at 06:30.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin..
> Did my grass yesterday..said to heck with the dew and started at 06:30.




 I probably should have...but I was still dreamin I didn't have to


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> These are times that try men's souls.
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eSdItuvBxc8&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eSdItuvBxc8&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



You could not have posted a better one Miguel...Hits home for me,thanks


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I probably should have...but I was still dreamin I didn't have to





Sweetwater said:


> Mornin..
> Did my grass yesterday..said to heck with the dew and started at 06:30.



I did mine on Monday it needs it again,but it will have to wait until I get back from Boston....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I did mine on Monday it needs it again,but it will have to wait until I get back from Boston....



Gotta move the Daughter's Home belongings  to Valdosta Saturday, so I have to get it done today and tomorrow. 100-105 heat indices today!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> you should've went to bed earlier







MoonPie said:


> Would he do sompin like dat?



why yes, yes he would 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> This day is already off to a rough start....
> 
> My original cat (before I left home) is Abby-tails. She's me in feline form, right down to the attitude. We've noticed she's lost a lot of weight, but didn't think anything of it because she'd been eating still. The past few days, she's been missing. She's an inside cat, so we knew she couldn't go far. Mama found her in the laundry room on the bunk bed above the washer and dryer (don't ask me why there's a bed there, there just is). Abby is now VERY thin, as she hasn't been eating, and she smells rotten, like rancid meat. Mama said she's got a bleeding spot on the inside of her mouth that's huge. She's taking Abby to the vet this morning. I'm hoping they can fix it with meds or something, but we had something similar happen to a cat a couple years ago. She lost weight dramatically, smelled awful, wouldn't eat, and when we took her to the vet we discovered she had a golf ball-size tumor on her spine, and we had to put her down. It's hard to be optimistic with Abby, but I'm still hoping they can fix her.



that sux 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Mike.
> 
> On another note, this thread is invalid, it is no longer hump day..



I noticed that last nite but its lunarpastry so what do ya do 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good Morning to you!!!





Sweetwater said:


> Mornin folks.



evenin



Jeff C. said:


> I probably should have...but I was still dreamin I didn't have to



well we all have dreams


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 5, 2010)

What up Folks

Just a quick pass thru. Have a few projects to start, but no  motivation what so ever to get them going right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well we all have dreams



Welcome to my Nightmare!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Folks
> 
> Just a quick pass thru. Have a few projects to start, but no  motivation what so ever to get them going right now.



Take it easy dude!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Folks
> 
> Just a quick pass thru. Have a few projects to start, but no  motivation what so ever to get them going right now.



howdy DougE



Jeff C. said:


> Welcome to my Nightmare!!



aint that from a song


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy DougE
> 
> 
> 
> aint that from a song



Alice Cooper


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Alice Cooper



speakin of nuts coozie jus joined the forum


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> speakin of nuts coozie jus joined the forum



see



Coozie said:


> I've got lot's of friends here so I finally decided to quit lurking and join the party.  Glad to be here y'all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> speakin of nuts coozie jus joined the forum



 That rascal


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 5, 2010)

Bout work time. Ya'll have a big time an stay safe. Later..........


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 5, 2010)

Heeeeellllllllooooooooooo!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 5, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Heeeeellllllllooooooooooo!!!



hEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> hEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOO



heelllllllllllllllooooooooooo


----------



## slip (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Aug 5, 2010)

hey slip and seth


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> hey slip and seth



hey people


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey people



how ya doing?


----------



## Coozie (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 5, 2010)

hey, hi, hello, hola, buenos dias and adios...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

Coozie said:


> Hi




Uh.....Bok Bok!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2010)

I sure didn't see this day lasting THIS long. Too late to go check trail camera's. The hogs would hear me coming and i don't want to disturb them yet. Maybe tomorrow.
Anyhoo..... Welcome Coozie! Just curious, who is typing for you?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 5, 2010)

Afternoon drive-by. Still no definite word on my cat, but should hear something soon. My big sale happened first thing this morning and I've got a few more lined up for tonight and in the coming week. YAY!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 5, 2010)

Congrats Belle!!!!  Hold on, I missed something. What happened to your cat?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon drive-by. Still no definite word on my cat, but should hear something soon. My big sale happened first thing this morning and I've got a few more lined up for tonight and in the coming week. YAY!


Hoping for the best with your cat, Belle!
Congrats on the Cha-Ching! 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Congrats Belle!!!!  Hold on, I missed something. What happened to your cat?


Hey Saltlicker!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 5, 2010)

Okay, just heard from Mama. Abby's kidneys have completely shut down. Apparently she had a kidney disease we didn't know about. Not sure when we're gonna put her down, whether it's tonight or tomorrow, but we're gonna have to. Not fair to her to prolong it.


----------



## Coozie (Aug 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Welcome Coozie! Just curious, who is typing for you?



I have to peck the keyboard one letter at a time using the beak of my cheekun mask.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Saltlicker!



Hey Hey Hey!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 5, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Okay, just heard from Mama. Abby's kidneys have completely shut down. Apparently she had a kidney disease we didn't know about. Not sure when we're gonna put her down, whether it's tonight or tomorrow, but we're gonna have to. Not fair to her to prolong it.



I am so sorry to hear that GaBelle.



Coozie said:


> I have to peck the keyboard one letter at a time using the beak of my cheekun mask.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Okay, just heard from Mama. Abby's kidneys have completely shut down. Apparently she had a kidney disease we didn't know about. Not sure when we're gonna put her down, whether it's tonight or tomorrow, but we're gonna have to. Not fair to her to prolong it.


Sorry, Dani. That sure doesn't leave any options.


Coozie said:


> I have to peck the keyboard one letter at a time using the beak of my cheekun mask.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 5, 2010)

Never irritate a woman who can operate a backhoe

JUST SAYIN.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Never iritate a woman who can operate a backhoe
> 
> JUST SAYIN.......



My 4 wheeler ramps  reached with no problem.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2010)

naptime!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> My 4 wheeler ramps  reached with no problem.



I thought I saw a Bama sticker on the back window.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)

hmmmm


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 5, 2010)

Afternoon folks..


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 5, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I am so sorry to hear that GaBelle.





rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Dani. That sure doesn't leave any options.



They said that they could try to force fluids and food to force some of the toxins out, but eventually we'd have to put her down. So, you're right, there is no other option. I can't make my baby suffer.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 5, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Okay, just heard from Mama. Abby's kidneys have completely shut down. Apparently she had a kidney disease we didn't know about. Not sure when we're gonna put her down, whether it's tonight or tomorrow, but we're gonna have to. Not fair to her to prolong it.



sorry to hear it belle....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 5, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> They said that they could try to force fluids and food to force some of the toxins out, but eventually we'd have to put her down. So, you're right, there is no other option. I can't make my baby suffer.



Sorry Belle,

We lost our favorite mouser named Oreo about a month ago. Had similar symptoms. Hate to hear that.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



Did I just hear your moma calling you.....


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Did I just hear your moma calling you.....



nope she is asleep


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 5, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> have to put her down...no other option. I can't make my baby suffer.



Hate to hear it. So sorry GeorgiaBelle. Hard as it is, I can only imagine the great life you provided Abby with, and you need to find comfort in that fact.  Ours, sadly, come and go too. After the tears are gone, get yourself another one,,,, and give her the biggest treat a little kitty could imagine - YOU!  .


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 5, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I thought I saw a Bama sticker on the back window.



I thought it was Auburn  War Eagle


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2010)

Just looked at Mission Impossible. Not sure if it is possible but where theres a will theres a way.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

in out


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I thought it was Auburn  War Eagle



Naw, dude. If it was an Auburn truck there would be cinder blocks where the wheels should be.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, dude. If it was an Auburn truck there would be cinder blocks where the wheels should be.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 5, 2010)

Ya allwhite Wobert. I don't care if yr a Bama fan, or what yur wife says!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)

hey all


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Ya allwhite Wobert. I don't care if yr a Bama fan, or what yur wife says!!!!!!!!!!!



I was born and raised in Montgomery. Lots of trucks on cinder blocks where i was!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey all



any good music on the menu today?  ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey all



What up, young Jedi Clampett?


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I was born and raised in Montgomery. Lots of trucks on cinder blocks where i was!



Ya, poor people.... they spend a months wages or drug sale money spending money on BIG rims, only to find cinder block in the mornin.  I feel so bad for um. If'n they'd get the boom box music playin music on cinder blocks also....... that be a REAL treat fur me. 

What part a Montgomery, did you bless yurself with?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)

HIDE ME!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Ya, poor people.... they spend a months wages or drug sale money spending money on BIG rims, only to find cinder block in the mornin.  I feel so bad for um. If'n they'd get the boom box music playin music on cinder blocks also....... that be a REAL treat fur me.
> 
> What part a Montgomery, did you bless yurself with?



I grew up in Highland Gardens behind the Garrett Coliseum off Fairground Road. Moved to Bellwood and then to Green Acres so the kids could have a pool. Then moved here in March of '00.


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> HIDE ME!!!!!!



What are you doing out of the basement anyway


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What are you doing out of the basement anyway



making room for you! With a Birthday thread for SGG-Babe written like that, your gonna get a dirty look from her.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 5, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hate to hear it. So sorry GeorgiaBelle. Hard as it is, I can only imagine the great life you provided Abby with, and you need to find comfort in that fact.  Ours, sadly, come and go too. After the tears are gone, get yourself another one,,,, and give her the biggest treat a little kitty could imagine - YOU!  .



Thanks, MoonPie. I've still got my Tigger, and he's good for me. Lil brat.


Evenin' y'all. Just returned from the vet. She was a sassy lil thing till the end.  Made me feel a little better.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What are you doing out of the basement anyway



never text someone when there sleeping and they tell u there sleeping and then tell evrybody u no to text them,


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)

anybody want some icecream


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> anybody want some icecream





So THAT'S how it happens.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)

georgiabelle said:


> So that's how it happens.



:d:d:d


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)

its dead in here


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> making room for you! With a Birthday thread for SGG-Babe written like that, your gonna get a dirty look from her.



It'll be all good, she's locked in the shed and I gave Tanner the key.




Alright folks time for me to head south and keep SGG away from the campfire till this weekend.Ya'll have a good one and maybe I'll see ya tomarrow ifin she don't kill me.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 5, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> It'll be all good, she's locked in the shed and I gave Tanner the key.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good luck bro'


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 5, 2010)

Howdy folks!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy folks!



Whattup, DH!!! 
where you been?


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Whattup, DH!!!
> where you been?



been out in wyoming for Grandmothers funneral then back out there agian for CHeyenne frontier days and work has been busiest I have ever seen it. Have not been able to get on internet for longer than 5 min


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> been out in wyoming for Grandmothers funneral then back out there agian for CHeyenne frontier days and work has been busiest I have ever seen it. Have not been able to get on internet for longer than 5 min



deepest sympathies for your family on the loss.

Yes, things have been kinda crazy for me too.


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> deepest sympathies for your family on the loss.
> 
> Yes, things have been kinda crazy for me too.



Thanks..
 Must be this heat cause I am hearing all kinds of people say that there work  and just other stuff is keeping them busy this summer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> been out in wyoming for Grandmothers funneral then back out there agian for CHeyenne frontier days and work has been busiest I have ever seen it. Have not been able to get on internet for longer than 5 min



Sorry for the loss....Howdy DH!! It's been a while.


----------



## Coozie (Aug 5, 2010)

Dang...everyone wants to be my friend.  

Y'all are a nice bunch of folks.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 5, 2010)

evenin' peoples....


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry for the loss....Howdy DH!! It's been a while.


Yep feels like forever



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> evenin' peoples....



Evening!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 5, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yep feels like forever
> 
> 
> 
> Evening!



Hey DH..... sorry about our loss....


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 5, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hey DH..... sorry about our loss....



Thanks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> any good music on the menu today?  ?



Here ya go MoonPie...This should be a decent start!!!




<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fRF24LY5pvw&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fRF24LY5pvw&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> evenin' peoples....





Evenin' sir!!! You doin' alright??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 5, 2010)

howdy Jeff C.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' sir!!! You doin' alright??



I am finer than a frogs hair...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I am finer than a frogs hair...




I need to work on it a tad on this end


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I am finer than a frogs hair...



tomorrow's schedule oughta cure that for you.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> tomorrow's schedule oughta cure that for you.



Yeah I know, might leave a mark


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wheres the political forum?


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 5, 2010)

When do the snow threads start again?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> Wheres the political forum?




If it was up....nevermind


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> Wheres the political forum?



go to the dead oak and take the right fork. Should be easy to spot with the "Bigsteve wuz here" carved into the wood.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> When do the snow threads start again?



Snow threads?


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Snow threads?



You know snow predictions


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Snow threads?



DO NOT EAT THE YELLOW SNOW bamer


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> tomorrow's schedule oughta cure that for you.



And it's not even your call week yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

Fer you Hankus!!!!


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KLDtNsIKOhs&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KLDtNsIKOhs&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> DO NOT EAT THE YELLOW SNOW bamer



Hankus!!!! what happnin'??


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Fer you Hankus!!!!







KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hankus!!!! what happnin'??



done been kiltin beer til its hard to see clear mus less type 







on another note: sorry fer your loss DH


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> And it's not even your call week yet.



well, hello dere.....


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)

too much werk


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> too much werk



G'nite Hankerus!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> too much werk



Have a good'un, Hankus!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)

achew


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2010)

See ya'll tomorrow. I'm getting up early to go visit some feral hogs before i go to work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> See ya'll tomorrow. I'm getting up early to go visit some feral hogs before i go to work.



Alrighty bama....good nite and TC!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 5, 2010)

Hmm...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2010)

Karen, happy birthday!


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 5, 2010)

aaahhhhhh I can now take another breather!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Karen, happy birthday!



X2. Nic, good to see you strollin' through!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> X2. Nic, good to see you strollin' through!!!





Howdy Jeff. My regards to Jared. Tell him I asked about him.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Jeff. My regards to Jared. Tell him I asked about him.



hey nick


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey nick





Howdy son. How you doin`?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy son. How you doin`?



pretty darn good


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2010)

Evenin' y'all.


----------



## slip (Aug 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' y'all.



Night GB. sorry to hear about your cat, but you did the right thing.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2010)

slip said:


> Night GB. sorry to hear about your cat, but you did the right thing.



Thanks, Slip.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 6, 2010)

Good Friday mornin to all y'all


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Jeff. My regards to Jared. Tell him I asked about him.




Message delivered and He said to tell you.... HEY Nicodemus


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, I attempted to get on here to chat. Guess I'm just too tired. Night y'all.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Well, I attempted to get on here to chat. Guess I'm just too tired. Night y'all.



dozing off at the monitor?

nite nite


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 6, 2010)

now I got a full belly and am sleepy and its slow in here!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 6, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> now I got a full belly and am sleepy and its slow in here!



DJ!
welcome back dudebeen very slow after 2 am with you gone to wyoming and douge being a daywalker now


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> DJ!
> welcome back dudebeen very slow after 2 am with you gone to wyoming and douge being a daywalker now



So who is left around here this time of night?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 6, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> So who is left around here this time of night?



looks like just me and you right now.


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 6, 2010)

hmmm midnights are getting real slim around her now!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 6, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> hmmm midnights are getting real slim around her now!



yep


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> yep



quack been on midnights lately at all?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 6, 2010)

quack has no internet at work anymore


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> quack has no internet at work anymore



Ouch talk about roughing it


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't know if he's working tonight or not


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I don't know if he's working tonight or not



Has Hogtrap been around lately?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 6, 2010)

yeah,he was on last night about this time I think


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 6, 2010)

Got ya I feel like I am so out of it since I have not been on in a long while!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

Mornen yall its 

FRIDAY 

      ​


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 6, 2010)

bout time you got up hankus


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> bout time you got up hankus



I was tired, but I'm better now  and dd I mention FRIDAY​


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 6, 2010)

Yep,..it's Friday for me too....and I only have 5 hours til quittin time


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Yep,..it's Friday for me too....and I only have 5 hours til quittin time



I'll be on OT after 10


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2010)

just a driveby while my coffee is brewing!
Hope everyone has a great( or at least fair) day!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> just a driveby while my coffee is brewing!
> Hope everyone has a great( or at least fair) day!








mornin Robert


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 6, 2010)

Good mornin' peeps!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen yall its
> 
> FRIDAY
> 
> ​





Hankus said:


> I was tired, but I'm better now  and dd I mention FRIDAY​



Friday only counts, if'n ya don't work SATURDAY....


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 6, 2010)

Mornin FolksAint gots but 8 more days till my next day off, maybe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen yall its
> 
> FRIDAY
> 
> ​





Jeff Raines said:


> bout time you got up hankus





rhbama3 said:


> just a driveby while my coffee is brewing!
> Hope everyone has a great( or at least fair) day!





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Good mornin' peeps!!!





MoonPie said:


> Friday only counts, if'n ya don't work SATURDAY....






Moanin Fellars!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 6, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin FolksAint gots but 8 more days till my next day off, maybe.



durn....you iz a workin' man!!!! Time to go fishin' yet


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 6, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> durn....you iz a workin' man!!!! Time to go fishin' yet



Dude it's always time to go fishin, just find the time is hard for me right now. Found out yesterday that it looks like we will be doing this 12 on / 2 off thing for a while. The bad part is that most of the time if the machine is down we still have to come in fix stuff that we can't do while it is running.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 6, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Dude it's always time to go fishin, just find the time is hard for me right now. Found out yesterday that it looks like we will be doing this 12 on / 2 off thing for a while. The bad part is that most of the time if the machine is down we still have to come in fix stuff that we can't do while it is running.



I will suffer with ya this weekend...I got call duty the next 72 hours


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> See ya'll tomorrow. I'm getting up early to go visit some feral hogs before i go to work.


This man, got it made 


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Good mornin'


Mornih KY. 


MoonPie said:


> Friday only counts, if'n ya don't work SATURDAY....


Repeat'd but Need'd 


dougefresh said:


> Mornin FolksAint gots but 8 more days till my next day off, maybe.


Now dats bad. Real BAD 


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Fellars!!!!


Start da music please. 

And ta all, y'all, unmentioned but unforcotton other uns. A Big, Fat, heavy heated, Happy Friday.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 6, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> This man, got it made
> 
> Mornih KY.
> 
> ...



Mornin' Mooney!!!! how are things in your neck of the woods???


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yup....it's Friday!  Happy Friday all.   Now back to my regularly scheduled nap!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 6, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Yup....it's Friday!  Happy Friday all.   Now back to my regularly scheduled nap!



Mornin BB!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 6, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin' Mooney!!!! how are things in your neck of the woods???



Bout the same. just patiently waitin fur this years population control time, a this dang deer heeard here. Not for sure if'n i can draw this bow anymore but purdy confident i can still find a white oak droppin bait, and pull a trigger.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

Unreal.....


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey......




















IT'S FRIDAY!


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Unreal.....



You still gona swing by on your way to Valdosta to run my ZTR for me


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hey......
> 
> IT'S FRIDAY!



Heyyy Sulli!!!



dougefresh said:


> You still gona swing by on your way to Valdosta to run my ZTR for me




Doug, I wish I could. I volunteered to drive the truck with the furniture of the three young ladies, so I am at the mercy of someone else for the ride home


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2010)

Morning y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyy Sulli!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 tow a vehicle down...................


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Doug, I wish I could. I volunteered to drive the truck with the furniture of the three young ladies, so I am at the mercy of someone else for the ride home


Quess I will just spray it all with roundup then. Just found out after this 12day run we are gona run the next 3weeks strait.



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Morning y'all!


Mornin to ya
I still need to get SGG sumfin. Ya'll got anything in camo


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Morning y'all!


Mornin sista........... hugs to ya!! 



dougefresh said:


> I still need to get SGG sumfin. Ya'll got anything in camo


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Quess I will just spray it all with roundup then. Just found out after this 12day run we are gona run the next 3weeks strait.
> 
> 
> Mornin to ya
> I still need to get SGG sumfin. Ya'll got anything in camo



Actually.....

Yes!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Morning y'all!



Mornin' Belle!!!



Keebs said:


> tow a vehicle down...................



Bout Time!! It crossed my mind



dougefresh said:


> Quess I will just spray it all with roundup then. Just found out after this 12day run we are gona run the next 3weeks strait.
> 
> 
> Mornin to ya
> I still need to get SGG sumfin. Ya'll got anything in camo




I don't even have to do that....the heat and lack of rain is taking care of it for me


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout Time!! It crossed my mind


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2010)

We just got these in last week. Chamilia, our bead bracelets, just came out with new necklaces and earrings. I've been looking for something to do with these beads (they are called "Fall Foliage" and looked like camo), and so I turned them into earrings.


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Actually.....
> 
> Yes!



SOLD

Those are nice, but I don't think they will go good with MY eye color.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> SOLD
> 
> Those are nice, but I don't think they will go good with MY eye color.



Dude...we'll find something for you if you're that desperate to wear them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


>




Oooooooh...that felt purty good!!


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Dude...we'll find something for you if you're that desperate to wear them.



Bet I could find some contacts that matched them.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Bet I could find some contacts that matched them.



Come and get 'em Dougie-man!


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Come and get 'em Dougie-man!


PM sent. Can you next day air them to me?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> PM sent. Can you next day air them to me?



Sure thing!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2010)

Just sitting for a minute. Back from the Pig execution arena and things are looking excellent for Bugsy to shoot a big pig tomorrow.
Okay, gotta head to work. See ya'll tonight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just sitting for a minute. Back from the Pig execution arena and things are looking excellent for Bugsy to shoot a big pig tomorrow.
> Okay, gotta head to work. See ya'll tonight!



TC...have a good un!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

Catch-up with y'all later.....gettin' ready to start this movin' fiasco


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Catch-up with y'all later.....gettin' ready to start this movin' fiasco



Don't forget the car tower thinga-ma-bobber!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 6, 2010)

Happy Friday people. Have a good one.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Friday people. Have a good one.




Cute!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

----------------------------------> Waitin' on one of the OTHER Dad's to come get me and go get the U-Haul truck....and now they talkin possibility of rain this AFT.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> ----------------------------------> Waitin' on one of the OTHER Dad's to come get me and go get the U-Haul truck....and now they talkin possibility of rain this AFT.



Bigger % tomorrow down this way....................


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 6, 2010)

It's raining here now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Bigger % tomorrow down this way....................




Yeah...I just saw that



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's raining here now.





Are you using that new phone??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's raining here now.








 wow, it isn't here in town.............. gonna go chk the radar.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

I think we are the only one out of the three that have everything ready to go on the truck


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...I just saw that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. I'm on the computer right now. 



Keebs said:


> wow, it isn't here in town.............. gonna go chk the radar.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh...ok!!! Btw......................................





































_HI !_


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

Me likey that avatar


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh...ok!!! Btw......................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!





Good afternoon. You two Ladies look mighty nice.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good afternoon. You two Ladies look mighty nice.



Afternoon! Thank you!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I think we are the only one out of the three that have everything ready to go on the truck


That don't surprise me one bit! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nope. I'm on the computer right now.


I saw one itty bitty sppeck of rain  you hogged it allllll!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Good afternoon. You two Ladies look mighty nice.



Why thank you sir............... Tanner takes awesome pics don't he??


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I saw one itty bitty sppeck of rain  you hogged it allllll!!!



 But it didn't last long enough.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> But it didn't last long enough.



'prolly done evaporated all up too!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 6, 2010)

Well chores are done, now work time is soon.
 Hey Karen, hope your birthday is good. Wish i had crawfish pie an cornbread fo today.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well chores are done, now work time is soon.
> Hey Karen, hope your birthday is good. Wish i had crawfish pie an cornbread fo today.



Hiya Craig!!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 6, 2010)

didint i tell yall not to run me over when im asleep


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 6, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> didint i tell yall not to run me over when im asleep


Well stop sleeping in the middle of the road idjit.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 6, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Well stop sleeping in the middle of the road idjit.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> 'prolly done evaporated all up too!



We lucky over here.... Cool spell today. Not sposed to go much over 95.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2010)

Is it safe in here??


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 6, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is it safe in here??



Hey Mistywhat ya wea...... doing?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hey Mistywhat ya wea...... doing?



Nuttin but my panti . . . er um nuttin gotta work the next 2 nights.

Whatchu wea. . . doing?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 6, 2010)

Dang folks it's stormin up this way. I was needin to cut grass.......oh well


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 6, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin but my panti . . . er um nuttin gotta work the next 2 nights.
> 
> Whatchu wea. . . doing?



nufin but my perty smi....um just workin some more OT


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 6, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hey Mistywhat ya wea...... doing?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin but my panti . . . er um nuttin gotta work the next 2 nights.
> 
> Whatchu wea. . . doing?



 FOLKS, please remember this here's _family entertainment_!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 6, 2010)

Howdy folks...

23 more days till blast off time..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks...
> 
> 23 more days till blast off time..



Where we headed??


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 6, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where we headed??



to the Moon



Pie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> to the Moon
> 
> 
> 
> Pie



idjit!!


----------



## slip (Aug 6, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> idjit!!



pot meet...

what up quack


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey Quack, you better send a PM to your little buddy that likes to travel. He`s fixin` to be in big trouble. Check his "welcome " thread.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2010)

Evening Peeps!
Just got home from a loong day. Stewart County this morning and then a tough afternoon at the Big House. 
Bubbette just walked in the door and we fixin' to go out and eat before the Hog Slayers from Valdosta get here( assume 11pm-ish).
If things go as planned, there should be at least a couple of big pigs on the ground in the morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

1 hour 15 mins. no post.....

Truck is loaded from front to rear....floor to ceiling. It was easier that way


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening Peeps!
> Just got home from a loong day. Stewart County this morning and then a tough afternoon at the Big House.
> Bubbette just walked in the door and we fixin' to go out and eat before the Hog Slayers from Valdosta get here( assume 11pm-ish).
> If things go as planned, there should be at least a couple of big pigs on the ground in the morning.



Good Luck!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> 1 hour 15 mins. no post.....
> 
> Truck is loaded from front to rear....floor to ceiling. It was easier that way


Where ya going?


jsullivan03 said:


> Good Luck!


Thanks, Purty Eyes!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Good Luck!



X2...Good Luck Bamaboy!!!!



rhbama3 said:


> Where ya going?
> 
> Thanks, Purty Eyes!




VSU....with the belongings of 3 young ladies, my Daughter included. Moving into a townhome.



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Si759fiEx3c&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Si759fiEx3c&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> X2...Good Luck Bamaboy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep a close eye on Jared!
There is a lot of "distractions" there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Keep a close eye on Jared!
> There is a lot of "distractions" there!





Now that's what you call 'Hog Heaven' for that boy!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2010)

ahhh......
Timballo from Johnny Carrino's with some minestrone soup was hard to beat!
Time to hook up the trailer!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 6, 2010)

Evening Peeps..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening Peeps..



I'll be back in a few Kim!
Gotta get things ready for the morning!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll be back in a few Kim!
> Gotta get things ready for the morning!



10-4.  I'll be in and out this evening myself..


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

in


and


out


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

Uuuuhhhhh, 'scuse me, pardon, ooopsss, sorry............ uuuh, Hi ya'll 
Good Luck in the am, wobert & company....... chief, you keep an eye out for Jared, ya hear???


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey JeffC its sad and murder 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xp_ivMnp0lM&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xp_ivMnp0lM&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuuuhhhhh, 'scuse me, pardon, ooopsss, sorry............ uuuh, Hi ya'll
> Good Luck in the am, wobert & company....... chief, you keep an eye out for Jared, ya hear???



Hey Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey Keebs



How OLD/YOUNG ARE you?????  
How do you FIND this stuff?? 
Hey beerkus!  uuhh, sorry, done lost count.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuuuhhhhh, 'scuse me, pardon, ooopsss, sorry............ uuuh, Hi ya'll
> Good Luck in the am, wobert & company....... chief, you keep an eye out for Jared, ya hear???



Where ya goin??  HELLO dere!!

Who's gonna keep an eye out for me then??



Hankus said:


> Hey JeffC its sad and murder
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xp_ivMnp0lM&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xp_ivMnp0lM&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How OLD/YOUNG ARE you?????
> How do you FIND this stuff??
> Hey beerkus!  uuhh, sorry, done lost count.........



24  

I'm kinda a throwback with some stuff and I love a good sad song  so I look fer um


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Where ya goin??  HELLO dere!!
> 
> Who's gonna keep an eye out for me then??



to da shower..................... 
I know who'll watch out fer you 
got the car tower thingamagiggy hooked up?? 
BBL...................


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> to da shower.....................
> I know who'll watch out fer you
> got the car tower thingamagiggy hooked up??
> BBL...................



dont get no soap in d beer


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> 24
> 
> I'm kinda a throwback with some stuff and I love a good sad song  so I look fer um



you WAY ahead of me............. but I do love my 'stones as you say.............. 
you still didn't answer my question, idjit.........  at least not the main part................ 
ok, gotta go, bbl, maybe, possibly, we'll see..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> to da shower.....................
> I know who'll watch out fer you
> got the car tower thingamagiggy hooked up??
> BBL...................



Ahhh....no wonder you was pushin' us outta da way





HB


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you WAY ahead of me............. but I do love my 'stones as you say..............
> you still didn't answer my question, idjit.........  at least not the main part................
> ok, gotta go, bbl, maybe, possibly, we'll see..............



but I did answer

look



Keebs said:


> How OLD/YOUNG ARE you?????
> How do you FIND this stuff??
> Hey beerkus!  uuhh, sorry, done lost count.........





Hankus said:


> 24
> 
> I'm kinda a throwback with some stuff and I love a good sad song  so I look fer um



There was only two questions and I answered em, as to the third question I'm jus polishin off a 6 rite now


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> 24
> 
> I'm kinda a throwback with some stuff and I love a good sad song  so I look fer um



I found a good'un today Hankus.........cain't post it doe!!!



Hankus said:


> dont get no soap in d beer


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I found a good'un today Hankus.........cain't post it doe!!!



yous caint PM a link  I'll swap ya fer a Chris Knight or Hank3


that aint funny I did it once and burped a soapbubble, it were baaaaaad tastin


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

Del  McCoury 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/auxKPMhpSBo&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/auxKPMhpSBo&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well chores are done, now work time is soon.
> Hey Karen, hope your birthday is good. Wish i had crawfish pie an cornbread fo today.





jsullivan03 said:


> Good Luck!



X3



Jeff C. said:


> X2...Good Luck Bamaboy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how'd I miss thisun 

ITS SCHWEEEEEEEET


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2010)

Evening y'all.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evening y'all.



evenin miz Belle, shore was sorry to hear bout yore cat


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> evenin miz Belle, shore was sorry to hear bout yore cat



Thanks.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Thanks.



My cats jus seem to wonder off and after a few weeks you gotta assume that somebody took em in while they was ramblin, or they went on their last ramble. When I was little my momma had a cat that was real old, and one night he jus left, rekon he figgered momma wouldn't take findin him dead too good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Del  McCoury
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/auxKPMhpSBo&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/auxKPMhpSBo&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>




OHHH YEAHHHHH!!!



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evening y'all.



Evenin' Ms Belle!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2010)

Over the hills and through the woods to Wobbert-Woo's we go......


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2010)

Evening, Belle, Jeff, Beerkus, and whoever is in invisible mode!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Over the hills and through the woods to Wobbert-Woo's we go......




I got some cool pig video for you to see!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhh....no wonder you was pushin' us outta da way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno push!!! 

Oh, hey, beerkus, sorry, missed the age thing DAAANNNG...................... I'llhush, I'llhush, leavinghushingleavingnocommentnotcommenting..........


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Over the hills and through the woods to Wobbert-Woo's we go......



hodwy tbug and good luck



rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Belle, Jeff, Beerkus, and whoever is in invisible mode!



hey bamer, wack n stack in the morn


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> My cats jus seem to wonder off and after a few weeks you gotta assume that somebody took em in while they was ramblin, or they went on their last ramble. When I was little my momma had a cat that was real old, and one night he jus left, rekon he figgered momma wouldn't take findin him dead too good.



I'm sure that was supposed to be comforting...but I think the Smirnoffs beat ya to it. 



rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Belle, Jeff, Beerkus, and whoever is in invisible mode!



Evening, Bama.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Over the hills and through the woods to Wobbert-Woo's we go......


 Ya'll should BE there by now!!! oh, tell fishbait "heeeyyyy"!!  



rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Belle, Jeff, Beerkus, and whoever is in invisible mode!


 hey wobert!!  I hope ya'll have "muchogoodluck" tomorrow!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I dunno push!!!
> 
> Oh, hey, beerkus, sorry, missed the age thing DAAANNNG...................... I'llhush, I'llhush, leavinghushingleavingnocommentnotcommenting..........



its cool ya aint gots ta leave,

 I'm a whole lot uglier than 24 though


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Belle, Jeff, Beerkus, and whoever is in invisible mode!



Hi....I'm invisible cuz i'm stawkin ...it's a tuff job


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm sure that was supposed to be comforting...but I think the Smirnoffs beat ya to it.



Sorta, least ya know nothin got her and she knew that yall was with her til the end.



Smirnoffs  what flavor


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi....I'm invisible cuz i'm stawkin ...it's a tuff job



It really is a whole lot harder than Quack says in his course aint it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

Evenin Tbug and bammer!!! Hope y'all are wallerin' in Pig Paradise tomorrow.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sorta, least ya know nothin got her and she knew that yall was with her til the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Smirnoffs  what flavor



I know. I can deal with it...till I have to feed the cats. Ugh. Boy, then I start bawling like a baby. I promise, I am a lot tougher than that. Just a softie when it comes to my babies.

Oh, and raspberry.  It's one of those drinks I can drink a whole case of and only get a slight buzz. There's almost no alcohol in 'em, at least not compared to my normal.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2010)

let me see if i can figure out how to post a video:


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Oh, and raspberry.  It's one of those drinks I can drink a whole case of and only get a slight buzz. There's almost no alcohol in 'em, at least not compared to my normal.



ever once n awhile I get to hankerin fer green apple, but we spike em with Apple pucker and drink a cooler full of em


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> let me see if i can figure out how to post a video:



click it

watch 10 secs of piggies

click next and it does it again


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> its cool ya aint gots ta leave,
> 
> I'm a whole lot uglier than 24 though


 dunno be so negative



Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi....I'm invisible cuz i'm stawkin ...it's a tuff job


~~groan~~ you jusss can't let it go, can ya.......... wait, gimme the password! 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> I know. I can deal with it...till I have to feed the cats. Ugh. Boy, then I start bawling like a baby. I promise, I am a lot tougher than that. Just a softie when it comes to my babies.
> 
> Oh, and raspberry.  It's one of those drinks I can drink a whole case of and only get a slight buzz. There's almost no alcohol in 'em, at least not compared to my normal.


Belle, I'm sorry, I just pictured you as the type that could smell a top & get buzzed...........    but I luv's ya anyway!! 



rhbama3 said:


> let me see if i can figure out how to post a video:
> <embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid404.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fpp124%2Frhbama3%2FMDGC0140.mp4">


Ooohh, wow!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ever once n awhile I get to hankerin fer green apple, but we spike em with Apple pucker and drink a cooler full of em



Nah. I'm not crazy for green apple anything. To be honest, I'm not really a "fruity" person. I like whiskey, straight, and maybe throw a little Coke in there every now and then. But recently when I have drank, it's been fruity. Weird moods I guess.




Keebs said:


> dunno be so negative
> 
> 
> ~~groan~~ you jusss can't let it go, can ya.......... wait, gimme the password!
> ...



Wrong!! LOL. I'll pay for it the next day, but I can still handle it. I've never gotten the chance to get drunk...it just makes me sleepy, so I end up passing out after the "buzz" dies down.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, but i can't figure out how to embed it so that you don't get carried to the photobucket site. The first attempt was the embed code but it says video not found.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 6, 2010)

Bama, good luck with your piggies tomorrow! 

I'm off to bed y'all. Meeting in the morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2010)

I like whiskey too. In the winter, just like it pours outa the bottle. In the summer, over ice.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> dunno be so negative



one day you'll see 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Nah. I'm not crazy for green apple anything. To be honest, I'm not really a "fruity" person. I like whiskey, straight, and maybe throw a little Coke in there every now and then. But recently when I have drank, it's been fruity. Weird moods I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mainly been a beer n rum kinda man but I talk to the Lord a little, and I love seven crown , and check my sig line 


when ya feel sleepy jus keep drinkin til ya dont, then you're bout to be drunk


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I like whiskey too. In the winter, just like it pours outa the bottle. In the summer, over ice.



howdy Nic, and as I recall Makers Mark is one that ya enjoy


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 6, 2010)

It's storming.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2010)

Yep, Makers Mark is just about my favorite.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's storming.



well take off DougE's tinfoil cap




Nicodemus said:


> Yep, Makers Mark is just about my favorite.



I been tryin , but I cant hold on to it fer more than a couple minutes


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Nah. I'm not crazy for green apple anything. To be honest, I'm not really a "fruity" person. I like whiskey, straight, and maybe throw a little Coke in there every now and then. But recently when I have drank, it's been fruity. Weird moods I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I'll be................ 



rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, but i can't figure out how to embed it so that you don't get carried to the photobucket site. The first attempt was the embed code but it says video not found.


 I still saw all dem piggies though! 



Hankus said:


> one day you'll see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hope so...................... 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's storming.


Ain't got here yet..................



Nicodemus said:


> Yep, Makers Mark is just about my favorite.



Crown 1st but Makers Mark ain't too bad neither!! 
But I love's my beer in the summer & my liquor anytime of the year!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well I'll be................
> 
> 
> I still saw all dem piggies though!
> ...





Crown is good too, Keebs. So is that "medicine" that the Chief has.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Crown is good too, Keebs. So is that "medicine" that the Chief has.



Oh yeah, got a sip of that myself at Frontier Days......... if it's the same..................


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> hope so......................
> 
> 
> But I love's my beer in the summer & my liquor anytime of the year!!



RUTT's got me on the FPG list so mebbe then 


and fer the second part


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Crown is good too, Keebs. So is that "medicine" that the Chief has.



I need some rumatiz medicine


----------



## Coozie (Aug 6, 2010)

I lke smilies.  

  


Is that all of them?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2010)

Coozie said:


> I lke smilies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You ready to git banned yet???


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

Coozie said:


> I lke smilies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kinda ya screwed up thisun


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

Well since Cooz is here....I'll post this 'un fer Quack!!!



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kZgdFeytJdw&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kZgdFeytJdw&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> RUTT's got me on the FPG list so mebbe then
> 
> 
> and fer the second part






Coozie said:


> I lke smilies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pert'near it.............. 



Nicodemus said:


> You ready to git banned yet???



   


ok, ya'll have a good'un, I'm


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2010)

Nite Keebs. Hope ya`ll get some rain.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

niters Keebles


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

Well thisun aint as somber as I like em but 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L6y7Aa9aSkM&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L6y7Aa9aSkM&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> pert'near it..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nite there Keebsolicious!!! I ain't gonna be far behind ya...gotta gets up early.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 6, 2010)

Coozie said:


> I lke smilies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> You ready to git banned yet???


Cut him a little slack Nick! He is still a little wet behind the ears around here!!

I will try and counsel the young Coozie!!


----------



## Coozie (Aug 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You ready to git banned yet???





<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IHWeuQyFouo&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IHWeuQyFouo&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

coozie said:


> :d
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ihweuqyfouo&hl=en_us&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ihweuqyfouo&hl=en_us&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



OUGHTA BE BANDED FER THIS ALONE


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Cut him a little slack Nick! He is still a little wet behind the ears around here!!
> 
> I will try and counsel the young Coozie!!





Thanks Mitch! Since he can`t get no support and guidance from Quack, show him the error of his ways. I`ll give him the benefit of the doubt, on your good name. plus, him and me did have some good times while he was down here. 

There ya go Cooz. The chance you were lookin` for. Do your stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Cut him a little slack Nick! He is still a little wet behind the ears around here!!
> 
> I will try and counsel the young Coozie!!




Yeah...he at least needs a couple infractions first


Take care y'all


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 6, 2010)

One for Coozie!!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/y-BLYacRq0Q&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y-BLYacRq0Q&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...he at least needs a couple infractions first
> 
> 
> Take care y'all



nite JeffC



RUTTNBUCK said:


> One for Coozie!!



did I get ya thinkin bout olJoe with that lastun


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 6, 2010)

Coozie said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IHWeuQyFouo&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IHWeuQyFouo&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


Son you better take it easy, or I'll have to put you back in the basement with seth!!



Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Mitch! Since he can`t get no support and guidance from Quack, show him the error of his ways. I`ll give him the benefit of the doubt, on your good name. plus, him and me did have some good times while he was down here.
> 
> There ya go Cooz. The chance you were lookin` for. Do your stuff.


The boy needs to learn some manners!!......I'll see what I can do!!


----------



## Coozie (Aug 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> One for Coozie!!


----------



## Coozie (Aug 6, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_jLGa4X5H2c&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_jLGa4X5H2c&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)

Coozie said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_jLGa4X5H2c&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_jLGa4X5H2c&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



BAND HIM AND QWIK​
band him fer my head splodes pleeze


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> did I get ya thinkin bout olJoe with that lastun


Mebbe!!



Coozie said:


>





Coozie said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_jLGa4X5H2c&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_jLGa4X5H2c&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


Pushing your luck!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Mebbe!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing your luck!!






I repeat band him


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2010)

MORNEN IDJITS
and other assorted dignitaries
ITS SATURDAY
  ​


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 7, 2010)

Coozie said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_jLGa4X5H2c&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_jLGa4X5H2c&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>





Hankus said:


> I repeat band him


Cooz go to bed before PUI gets the better of ya!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Cooz go to bed before PUI gets the better of ya!!



wats PUI


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> wats PUI


Idjit!!

Night folks!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 7, 2010)

Whew! Somebody outta call da law.


----------



## Coozie (Aug 7, 2010)

Just for Hankus....

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cjI4p8_NZVc&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cjI4p8_NZVc&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## slip (Aug 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Whew! Somebody outta call da law.



man that possum from last winter, he been getting chicken livers and old cantaloupe....he oughta be a good'un for ya by winter

and, im pretty sure he found a  this summer too.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Whew! Somebody outta call da law.





slip said:


> man that possum from last winter, he been getting chicken livers and old cantaloupe....he oughta be a good'un for ya by winter
> 
> and, im pretty sure he found a  this summer too.



howdy TrapDaddy

howdy slip


----------



## slip (Aug 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy TrapDaddy
> 
> howdy slip



Yo dude.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 7, 2010)

slip said:


> man that possum from last winter, he been getting chicken livers and old cantaloupe....he oughta be a good'un for ya by winter
> 
> and, im pretty sure he found a  this summer too.


Hey Slip, yeah i could see him mounted on a platter wid some sweet taters, okra. corn an dirty rice. Yummo.



Hankus said:


> howdy TrapDaddy
> 
> howdy slip


 Hey Bocephus, man i just toe up some killer eats. Grub dat good pobally agin da law.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2010)

slip said:


> Yo dude.



hows ya turkey gobblin 



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Slip, yeah i could see him mounted on a platter wid some sweet taters, okra. corn an dirty rice. Yummo.
> 
> 
> Hey Bocephus, man i just toe up some killer eats. Grub dat good pobally agin da law.



didya have postum


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2010)

well I shore hate to leave good compny but I gotta geta ful nights sleep and get up by 6 so I gots to 





yeah I know slip, sleeps fer sissies, yada yada yada


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hows ya turkey gobblin
> 
> 
> 
> didya have postum


Naw, had some store bought stuff. But hit wuz good.


----------



## slip (Aug 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hows ya turkey gobblin


they sho are growing. he dont try to gobble much around me anymore...

we had to have a talk during his first wing clipping...and...we see eye to eye a little better now


Hankus said:


> yeah I know slip, sleeps fer sissies, yada yada yada


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 7, 2010)

Good nite Hank. You best get you a recharge afore da sun comes up.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey Charley. Well time fo me to fold too. Long hot day then the lightning ended it all, so therefore,.......awake time is over.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 7, 2010)

drive by


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2010)

Time to rock and roll!
 Got the coffee and allergy pill on board, and Bug and Fishbait are getting ready.
Got a good feeling about today!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 7, 2010)

Morning ya'll! Ain't seen you folks in a while!

Gotta go!

Ya'll have a good un!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey chuck!!!


Morning y'all!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 7, 2010)

morning all


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey Mike........ big fist day????????

Mornin Georgia ////!\\\\


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 7, 2010)

Chuck. 

Wish one a these days you'd gi me a chance to say Hey before you run off.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 7, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hey Mike........ big fist day????????
> 
> Mornin Georgia ////!\\\\



not sure what ya mean....Getting packed to head for Boston in the AM....


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 7, 2010)

i mean, i thunk, i reconed, i mistaked..... that this was fishin day!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 7, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> i mean, i thunk, i reconed, i mistaked..... that this was fishin day!



wish it was( normally is),went yesterday,gotta get ready to go out of town....will miss fishing next week as well


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 7, 2010)

hope your bringin your laptop, and continue postin. _this site's not the same w/out ya. _ Good trip to you Bro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hey Mike........ big fist day????????
> 
> Mornin Georgia ////!\\\\






Big fist day????




What in da heck is wrong wit you MP???


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 7, 2010)

Good morning!!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 7, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Big fist day????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, someone should preview my posts before postin. Dang what a fool I feel like


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good morning!!!!




Moanin Gal !!!!



MoonPie said:


> Ya, someone should preview my posts before postin. Dang what a fool I feel like





Get over it, now you know how I feel most of the time . . .


----------



## baldfish (Aug 7, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Big fist day????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What up Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2010)

baldfish said:


> What up Quack



Hey Charlie, look foward to seeing yo big butted self in a couple months!!


----------



## baldfish (Aug 7, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Charlie, look foward to seeing yo big butted self in a couple months!!



May be sooner than that gotta plant food plots


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 7, 2010)

Piggie Down!  Bubba got a piggie today - about 170 pounds. At least Tbug is wiff em today to keep em outta twouble.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Piggie Down!  Bubba got a piggie today - about 170 pounds. At least Tbug is wiff em today to keep em outta twouble.



Bubba is mad at them hogs this year ain't he?......Congrats to him!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 7, 2010)

Looking like another Bob  Marley day.....Flexeril and Lortab mmmmmmmmmmmmm

Congrats Robert on the piggie


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Looking like another Bob  Marley day.....Flexeril and Lortab mmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Congrats Robert on the piggie



dang girl...... sorry to hear that. Hope it isn't too bad on ya today.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 7, 2010)

Just got in from my meeting, and don't head in till this afternoon. YAY!! 

I'll be on sporadically today. Got some launderizin' to do, and gotta study on my diamontology course.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 7, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Just got in from my meeting, and don't head in till this afternoon. YAY!!
> 
> I'll be on sporadically today. Got some launderizin' to do, and gotta study on my diamontology course.



mornin' Ms. Belle


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2010)

Mornin folks, quick drive by, gotta get stuff done before the man gets here to underpin (skirt?) the house........... 
Oh, had a "Beep-Beep" text from Jeff as he went by the exit to my place on 75......... hammer down to V town!!  
Congrats wobert on the piggie down!!!!


----------



## baldfish (Aug 7, 2010)

Gots to love dim dead piggies Congrats bama


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 7, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> mornin' Ms. Belle



Hey LongTall!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey y'all!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 7, 2010)

CongratsRobert!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey y'all!



 Hope you got a good birfday surprise!!  

ok, I'm outta here!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Piggie Down!  Bubba got a piggie today - about 170 pounds. At least Tbug is wiff em today to keep em outta twouble.



guess you ain't married to a vegetarian anymore are ya


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2010)

*mini dribble*

HT slip and hankus on past midnite

Tripod driveby

chuckb, miz Belle, Tiny n lunarpastry exchange mornen pleasantries

fishin confusion 

Quack SGG and baldfish on second mornen shift

Bubbette confirms bamer gots a PIGGIE DOWN 

kanituck, Yara, Keebs, baldfish, SGG n Tiny (as well as Beerkus) send congrats   

well that catches ya up to 4:15 enjoy


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> HT slip and hankus on past midnite
> 
> Tripod driveby
> 
> ...



forgot to mention yourself on the thread about WallyWorld.  _Quit blamin things on Alabamians, dang it!  _ there idjits everywhere!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2010)

Rainin cats & dogs here!!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Rainin cats & dogs here!!



Rub it in girl


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Rub it in girl



 started off a sloooow steady rain............. had a pile of leaves & sticks burning............ got to coming down harder........then lighter, then picked back up again.........wonderful rumblings to the northwest......... last I looked at the rain gauge was 1" ain't no telling what it is now.................. 
That good enough or do ya want more???


----------



## slip (Aug 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> started off a sloooow steady rain............. had a pile of leaves & sticks burning............ got to coming down harder........then lighter, then picked back up again.........wonderful rumblings to the northwest......... last I looked at the rain gauge was 1" ain't no telling what it is now..................
> That good enough or do ya want more???



dead grass, wilted garden...no chance of rain for 7 more days


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2010)

slip said:


> dead grass, wilted garden...no chance of rain for 7 more days



Now wait a minute........... we have 60/40/50 chances for the next week or so, how the heck you missing out??? 
I sorry slip, really wish I could send it your way, I'd do it in a heart-beat for you darlin'!!


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 7, 2010)

Humming birds are cool 4000 Mosquitos suck while watching the humming birds and drinking a beer, but I'm mad at my wife so I'm not going inside.   I'm off to the political forums.  I hate everyone.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> Humming birds are cool 4000 Mosquitos suck while watching the humming birds and drinking a beer, but I'm mad at my wife so I'm not going inside.   I'm off to the political forums.  I hate everyone.



 well dang, tell us how you _REALLY_ feel........... oh & luv you too!! 
FYI - I can't watch my hummers right now 'cause of the rain!!


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> well dang, tell us how you _REALLY_ feel........... oh & luv you too!!
> FYI - I can't watch my hummers right now 'cause of the rain!!



No rain here just Mosquitos and mean women


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> No rain here just Mosquitos and mean women



I thought you were going to the PF?? 
Oh, so your married, huh? 
Sorry, can't help myself!!


----------



## slip (Aug 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Now wait a minute........... we have 60/40/50 chances for the next week or so, how the heck you missing out???
> I sorry slip, really wish I could send it your way, I'd do it in a heart-beat for you darlin'!!


i think its the "cold front" they were talking about...bringing in dry air.

been a chilly 97 here all day.


deermeat270 said:


> Humming birds are cool 4000 Mosquitos suck while watching the humming birds and drinking a beer, but I'm mad at my wife so I'm not going inside.   I'm off to the political forums.  I hate everyone.



your having one of those days too huh?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2010)

still raining................ if anyone is/was interested..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2010)

slip said:


> i think its the "cold front" they were talking about...bringing in dry air.
> 
> been a chilly 97 here all day.
> 
> ...


oh, yeah, I remember sumthin being said about that, you may be caught inbetween me & it then.......... so sorry! 



Nicodemus said:


>



owowowowowowow, WHAT???????????????????


----------



## slip (Aug 7, 2010)

sweet pa-ta-toes must be liking the heat....just dug up a giant

wonder if they can get too big and start getting tuff like zuc or squash...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2010)

slip said:


> sweet pa-ta-toes must be liking the heat....just dug up a giant
> 
> wonder if they can get too big and start getting tuff like zuc or squash...



This statement is WORTHLESS without pics!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 7, 2010)

Evening folks.  Had to make a stop by to say my howdies...


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> started off a sloooow steady rain............. had a pile of leaves & sticks burning............ got to coming down harder........then lighter, then picked back up again.........wonderful rumblings to the northwest......... last I looked at the rain gauge was 1" ain't no telling what it is now..................
> That good enough or do ya want more???



Here it never started. Wait a minute a couple drops while we were at BassPro (pre season sale)........... course new Camo was in order, and a few other ESSENTIALS.  At this moment back home, it's even hotter in the house.  Seems my essentials are not essentials in others eyes.

​
The toasted sugar coated Pecans (a gift to my sweetee) did not do the trick. Maybe a little BlueBell Ice Cream will cool things off.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2010)

I'Z HERE  oh yeah


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## wickedjester (Aug 7, 2010)

Evening all


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> forgot to mention yourself on the thread about WallyWorld.  _Quit blamin things on Alabamians, dang it!  _ there idjits everywhere!



I wuz omited by desin 



deermeat270 said:


> Humming birds are cool 4000 Mosquitos suck while watching the humming birds and drinking a beer, but I'm mad at my wife so I'm not going inside.   I'm off to the political forums.  I hate everyone.







deermeat270 said:


> No rain here just Mosquitos and mean women



yep 



Nicodemus said:


>



duck dodge  



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks.  Had to make a stop by to say my howdies...



howdy



MoonPie said:


> Here it never started. Wait a minute a couple drops while we were at BassPro (pre season sale)........... course new Camo was in order, and a few other ESSENTIALS.  At this moment back home, it's even hotter in the house.  Seems my essentials are not essentials in others eyes.
> 
> ​
> The toasted sugar coated Pecans (a gift to my sweetee) did not do the trick. Maybe a little BlueBell Ice Cream will cool things off.



Ice CREAM


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



sulli 



wickedjester said:


> Evening all



DUDE  


'stones iz awesome if ya drink enuff


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 7, 2010)

Dern, y'all ain't killed this thread yet??


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Dern, y'all ain't killed this thread yet??



no maam but I been drinkin bout it


----------



## baldfish (Aug 7, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Dern, y'all ain't killed this thread yet??



Hey Purdy


----------



## baldfish (Aug 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> no maam but I been drinkin bout it



Yeah what he said and I drink so to


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Yeah what he said and I drink so to


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> no maam but I been drinkin bout it



You ever sober, Hank?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> You ever sober, Hank?



yessum, but  when ya had a day like mine ya bout near deserve a drink


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 7, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Hey Purdy



Hey baldy.


----------



## slip (Aug 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> This statement is WORTHLESS without pics!!



too late half of its in my belly.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yessum, but  when ya had a day like mine ya bout near deserve a drink



spent 4 hours waitin on a busted fuel pump conformation on d side of d road  

them a flatbed and fix it

so I bleve I deserve a  dont I


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Here it never started. Wait a minute a couple drops while we were at BassPro (pre season sale)........... course new Camo was in order, and a few other ESSENTIALS.  At this moment back home, it's even hotter in the house.  Seems my essentials are not essentials in others eyes.
> 
> ​
> The toasted sugar coated Pecans (a gift to my sweetee) did not do the trick. Maybe a little BlueBell Ice Cream will cool things off.


shoulda gotten sugar coated ALMONDS!!! 
Blue Bell??? *PERK* Banana Split???? 



Hankus said:


> I'Z HERE  oh yeah


and your point is?????????/ 



jsullivan03 said:


>


SULLIE!! 



wickedjester said:


> Evening all


Yo, u 'cuperating ok?? 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Dern, y'all ain't killed this thread yet??


been a busy day else where........... hey sista! 



baldfish said:


> Hey Purdy



  hey B, B & B, Bro!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2010)

slip said:


> too late half of its in my belly.



was it shonuff good, like TrapDaddy tease good


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2010)

slip said:


> too late half of its in my belly.



 pics first THEN eat!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2010)

Just an evening driveby from 3 worn out Hoghunters. I killed a big stanky boar this morning and Brian1 and his uncle killed a big sow. TBug and Fishbait walked in with hogs already in the plot when they got there, both morning and evening. No dead pigs this evening. Gonna hit it in the morning and hope we ain't made the survivors too nervous.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yessum, but  when ya had a day like mine ya bout near deserve a drink



Rough day??



Hankus said:


> spent 4 hours waitin on a busted fuel pump conformation on d side of d road
> 
> them a flatbed and fix it
> 
> so I bleve I deserve a  dont I



Sounds like a rough day. I sowwy.



Keebs said:


> shoulda gotten sugar coated ALMONDS!!!
> Blue Bell??? *PERK* Banana Split????
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Keebs-sista!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Rough day??
> Sounds like a rough day. I sowwy.
> Hey Keebs-sista!



 HowRya??


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 7, 2010)

Evenin' Yall.


----------



## baldfish (Aug 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> shoulda gotten sugar coated ALMONDS!!!
> Blue Bell??? *PERK* Banana Split????
> 
> 
> ...



Why's the frown Keebsmy sweetie 



rhbama3 said:


> Just an evening driveby from 3 worn out Hoghunters. I killed a big stanky boar this morning and Brian1 and his uncle killed a big sow. TBug and Fishbait walked in with hogs already in the plot when they got there, both morning and evening. No dead pigs this evening. Gonna hit it in the morning and hope we ain't made the survivors too nervous.



Bama you know we need pics


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just an evening driveby from 3 worn out Hoghunters. I killed a big stanky boar this morning and Brian1 and his uncle killed a big sow. TBug and Fishbait walked in with hogs already in the plot when they got there, both morning and evening. No dead pigs this evening. Gonna hit it in the morning and hope we ain't made the survivors too nervous.



Congrats, Bama, btw.




Keebs said:


> HowRya??



I'm good. Had a decent day today. Made up for the week of Hades I've had.



jsullivan03 said:


> Evenin' Yall.



Evening!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2010)

What in the name of 14 creations is goin` on in here?


----------



## slip (Aug 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> pics first THEN eat!!


aw man thats how it works? i had it all wrong...



ill have to remember that when mom makes teh sweet potato pie.


jsullivan03 said:


> Evenin' Yall.



what up dood.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Why's the frown Keebsmy sweetie
> 
> Bama you know we need pics


 you didn't even notice me over here in da corner when you cameded in !!  But that's ok, you saw me now!  



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Congrats, Bama, btw.
> I'm good. Had a decent day today. Made up for the week of Hades I've had.
> Evening!


Good deal, you deserve a good ending! 



Nicodemus said:


> What in the name of 14 creations is goin` on in here?


Slip's in trubble, he ain't learned when to take pics !! 
Hope the weather ain't been bad over your way!  We just had a gooooood slow rain late this afternoon!! 



slip said:


> aw man thats how it works? i had it all wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 goood lord boy!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2010)

We had a good little shower, but it`s done cleared up and the stars are out now.

Later...


----------



## baldfish (Aug 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What in the name of 14 creations is goin` on in here?



nuffin
I'm innocent and they all guilty for sure


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 7, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Why's the frown Keebsmy sweetie
> 
> 
> 
> Bama you know we need pics



I posted them on Facebook. 


Sorry, no pics of the sow running around with my arrow sticking out of her. Maybe we'll find her or the arrow tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We had a good little shower, but it`s done cleared up and the stars are out now.
> 
> Later...


Nite Nic!! 



baldfish said:


> nuffin
> I'm innocent and they all guilty for sure






turtlebug said:


> I posted them on Facebook.
> 
> 
> Sorry, no pics of the sow running around with my arrow sticking out of her. Maybe we'll find her or the arrow tomorrow.



  hope ya find both, Tbug!!   oh wait, maybe not, at least your arrow...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2010)

Back Home....safe and not necessarily sound


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Why's the frown Keebsmy sweetie
> 
> 
> 
> Bama you know we need pics



My pig from this morning;


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What in the name of 14 creations is goin` on in here?



Nuffin....



Nicodemus said:


> We had a good little shower, but it`s done cleared up and the stars are out now.
> 
> Later...



Did you just say "Later..."? Okay, you freaked me out when you learned to text. You freaked me out when you sent your first pic message to me (which by the way, a picture of a snake and big letters saying "Boo!" is not cool). Then you freaked me out by learning to "text talk". And now you just said, "Later...". When you start saying "dude" and "babe" in the midst of conversation without thinking about it, I'm gonna know the world is coming to an end.


----------



## wickedjester (Aug 7, 2010)

GB,Keebs,bf,rh,
Im fine,laying in bed with kids all around me!

Im glad they are here though,could be out doing who knows what!

Hope all is well with yall


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> GB,Keebs,bf,rh,
> Im fine,laying in bed with kids all around me!
> 
> Im glad they are here though,could be out doing who knows what!
> ...



Thats a good way to recuperate, Chris! 
We tired, but doing well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> My pig from this morning;




 NIIIIIIIICE !!! _(and yummmmmmmmy)_


----------



## wickedjester (Aug 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats a good way to recuperate, Chris!
> We tired, but doing well.



I saw!Looks like my ex mother in law strapped to that 4 wheeler


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Back Home....safe and not necessarily sound






GeorgiaBelle said:


> Nuffin....
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just say "Later..."? Okay, you freaked me out when you learned to text. You freaked me out when you sent your first pic message to me (which by the way, a picture of a snake and big letters saying "Boo!" is not cool). Then you freaked me out by learning to "text talk". And now you just said, "Later...". When you start saying "dude" and "babe" in the midst of conversation without thinking about it, I'm gonna know the world is coming to an end.






wickedjester said:


> GB,Keebs,bf,rh,
> Im fine,laying in bed with kids all around me!
> 
> Im glad they are here though,could be out doing who knows what!
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> NIIIIIIIICE !!! _(and yummmmmmmmy)_



I saved the backstraps but he was pretty rank. Bugsy took a pic of me cleaning the other hog but i couldn't get it to load.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 7, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> GB,Keebs,bf,rh,
> Im fine,laying in bed with kids all around me!
> 
> Im glad they are here though,could be out doing who knows what!
> ...



Glad you are doing well!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2010)

okay, headed to bed. See ya'll later!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, headed to bed. See ya'll later!



right behind ya!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Rough day??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no need be sowwy it bout par for me



Nicodemus said:


> What in the name of 14 creations is goin` on in here?



nuttin 



Jeff C. said:


> Back Home....safe and not necessarily sound



 



wickedjester said:


> GB,Keebs,bf,rh,
> Im fine,laying in bed with kids all around me!
> 
> Im glad they are here though,could be out doing who knows what!
> ...



good, dunno do WHAT  I done did , alls bout par



rhbama3 said:


> I saved the backstraps but he was pretty rank. Bugsy took a pic of me cleaning the other hog but i couldn't get it to load.



mmmmmmmmmmm backstraps mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 7, 2010)

I can't sleep.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, headed to bed. See ya'll later!





Keebs said:


> right behind ya!



nite bamer, good luck tomorrow 

Niters Keebs


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I can't sleep.



start drinkin


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> start drinkin



Then I won't be able to wake up.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Then I won't be able to wake up.



 wont Tanner n Carter fix dat


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 7, 2010)

Good job rhbama3, Hey all; good to see you guys.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> wont Tanner n Carter fix dat



Probably. Well I'm gonna try it again.
Good night!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2010)

lagrangedave said:


> Good job rhbama3, Hey all; good to see you guys.



hey 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Probably. Well I'm gonna try it again.
> Good night!



nite SGG


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

happy
sunday
mornen
​


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Aug 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I posted them on Facebook.
> 
> 
> Sorry, no pics of the sow running around with my arrow sticking out of her. Maybe we'll find her or the arrow tomorrow.



Sorry to hear that was hoping you would finally get that pain out of your way....



rhbama3 said:


> My pig from this morning;



Nice one...


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh and morning folks,waiting on my ride to the airport,0530 flight to Charlotte then up to Dc then Manchester NH. then the drive back to Burlington MA for a week of training.....Laptop packed ready to go,so I can keep up with you folks...see ya this afternoon at some point...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Oh and morning folks,waiting on my ride to the airport,0530 flight to Charlotte then up to Dc then Manchester NH. then the drive back to Burlington MA for a week of training.....Laptop packed ready to go,so I can keep up with you folks...see ya this afternoon at some point...



Have a safe trip, Mike! 
That alarm clock went off WAY too early this morning.....


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 8, 2010)

Mornin Folks

I can’t believe it is still humpday. Will this week ever end?


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


ComeOn - Git up Dude 


jmfauver said:


> a week of training.....





			
				dougefresh;5190071
I can’t believe it is still humpday. Will this week ever end?:huh:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> This is the "humpday dribbler"
> 
> 
> rhbama3 said:
> ...


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> This is the "humpday dribbler"


Mornin Moonie

You ever seen that movie "Groundhog Day"?
Thats the way I feel right now. Gots 6 more day of it.At least my 2 boys are glad to see me when I get home and have smiles on there faces.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Moonie
> 
> You ever seen that movie "Groundhog Day"?
> Thats the way I feel right now. Gots 6 more day of it.At least my 2 boys are glad to see me when I get home and have smiles on there faces.



Dang bro, I hate if for ya, been there and done that!!




Soooooo, when you get home I'm guessing Karen ain't smiling after looking after 2 kids, cookin, cleanin, etc??


It's rough on EVERYBODY involved!!


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 8, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang bro, I hate if for ya, been there and done that!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin Misty

Nope....

yep......


PM sent.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2010)

Mornin`.  Not so good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Misty
> 
> Nope....
> 
> ...




PM received, sooooo she ain't too good at the "cookin" thang??





Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.  Not so good.





Whut up bro??  A good kick in the groin and you'll forget about your other aches and pains!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Mornin peeps... Nic whats got ya out-of-sorts?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PM received, sooooo she ain't too good at the "cookin" thang??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I`m about ready to do some exploratory knee surgery. All I need is some good anesthetic, and two nurses.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m about ready to do some exploratory knee surgery. All I need is some good anesthetic, and two nurses.



I have some really good whiskey, and I am good with a knife too


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 8, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PM received, sooooo she ain't too good at the "cookin" thang??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gona get me a 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin peeps... Nic whats got ya out-of-sorts?


What up Bro.



Nicodemus said:


> I`m about ready to do some exploratory knee surgery. All I need is some good anesthetic, and two nurses.


Mornin Sir
try sprayin a little WD40 on it. Use to work for my Great Grandfather.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You gona get me a
> 
> What up Bro.
> 
> ...



Mornin' Bro.  how are ya holding up??


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 8, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin' Bro.  how are ya holding up??



Wore slap out. Got a few wars going on here too. One between production/maintenance and I started one between electrical and mechanical yesterday.

Hope your beeper hasn't gone off to many times.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Wore slap out. Got a few wars going on here too. One between production/maintenance and I started one between electrical and mechanical yesterday.
> 
> Hope your beeper hasn't gone off to many times.



the beeper has been quiet so far.....but they put a whuppin on me about 2 weeks ago.....finally pulling out of that one...


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 8, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> the beeper has been quiet so far.....but they put a whuppin on me about 2 weeks ago.....finally pulling out of that one...



maybe it will stay that way.



Just remembered I'm on double time.still doesn't make it worth the time away from home.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> maybe it will stay that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Just remembered I'm on double time.still doesn't make it worth the time away from home.



I hear ya....went through the same thing when I was working and going to school....


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 8, 2010)

Good morning!! Rise and Shine!!!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K1ryJDVuZ6k&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K1ryJDVuZ6k&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 8, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PM received, sooooo she ain't too good at the "cookin" thang??



It's not that I'm not good at cookin. Everything I cook is edible. I just don't like cooking.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Good morning!! Rise and Shine!!!
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K1ryJDVuZ6k&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K1ryJDVuZ6k&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>





That always puts me in a good mood. Makes me want to kill stuff.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's not that I'm not good at cookin. Everything I cook is edible. I just don't like cooking.



guess that means you don't have any skillets to fling in the house.........good for Doug!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Good morning!! Rise and Shine!!!


Mornin to you



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's not that I'm not good at cookin. Everything I cook is edible. I just don't like cooking.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 8, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> guess that means you don't have any skillets to fling in the house.........good for Doug!!!



I do have some!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 8, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> guess that means you don't have any skillets to fling in the house.........good for Doug!!!


No, I keep them hid the last trip to the ER cost me, and it mean that I'm getting fat from all the fast food.
 I use to do most of the cooking, but being on 12's I don't have the time anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2010)

Mernin' Folks!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> No, I keep them hid the last trip to the ER cost me, and it mean that I'm getting fat from all the fast food.
> I use to do most of the cooking, but being on 12's I don't have the time anymore.



...... keep em' hid bro!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2010)

I reckon it's gonna be another.....one of them days!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That always puts me in a good mood. Makes me want to kill stuff.



Then you've figured out my mood today!



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> guess that means you don't have any skillets to fling in the house.........good for Doug!!!



After that statement, it gives her a reason to buy some.



dougefresh said:


> Mornin to you



Morning!



Jeff C. said:


> Mernin' Folks!!!



Morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That always puts me in a good mood. Makes me want to kill stuff.





GeorgiaBelle said:


> Then you've figured out my mood today.




Odd that y'all said that......I was watching a Buzzard effortlessly gliding overhead while listening to it. It was perfectly synchronized with the music!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Oh and morning folks,waiting on my ride to the airport,0530 flight to Charlotte then up to Dc then Manchester NH. then the drive back to Burlington MA for a week of training.....Laptop packed ready to go,so I can keep up with you folks...see ya this afternoon at some point...



mornen Tiny, mebbe I seed ya this afternoon



rhbama3 said:


> Have a safe trip, Mike!
> That alarm clock went off WAY too early this morning.....



mornen bamer



dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> I can’t believe it is still humpday. Will this week ever end?



mornen DougE, ever try d nekter 



MoonPie said:


> ComeOn - Git up Dude
> 
> 
> This is the "humpday dribbler"
> ...



mornen lunarpastry, and I been up, jus messin wid chickens 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang bro, I hate if for ya, been there and done that!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mornen Quack



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.  Not so good.



mornen Nic, mebbe the find whats givin ya trouble n fix it 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin peeps... Nic whats got ya out-of-sorts?



Mornen kaintuck



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's not that I'm not good at cookin. Everything I cook is edible. I just don't like cooking.



mornen SGG



Jeff C. said:


> Mernin' Folks!!!



mornen JeffC



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Morning!



Mornen miz Belle


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Then you've figured out my mood today!




Uhh, no, I`m afraid I haven`t.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Uhh, no, I`m afraid I haven`t.



think it was sumthin bout a killin mood


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornen DougE, ever try d nekter


What up Beerkus
Nope not yet, still looking for time to go spend some of this OT money. Would get SGG to go gets it, but if I told her what to get she would look at me all crazy like she always does.


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin' Folks!!!



Sorry dude, Mornin to yaHope the trip down here to God's country was a good one.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Odd that y'all said that......I was watching a Buzzard effortlessly gliding overhead while listening to it. It was perfectly synchronized with the music!!!



Cool.



Hankus said:


> mornen Tiny, mebbe I seed ya this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning!



Nicodemus said:


> Uhh, no, I`m afraid I haven`t.





Hankus said:


> think it was sumthin bout a killin mood



Hank got it right. LOL.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> ....At least my 2 boys are glad to see me when I get home and have smiles on there faces.



AND puts one on yours.  Make's it all worthwhile 



Nicodemus said:


> I`m about ready to do some exploratory knee surgery. All I need is some good anesthetic, and two nurses.



Hope yur just kiddin. Y'all got to be ready for your special invitation hunt with Public Land Prowler.


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> AND puts one on yours.  Make's it all worthwhile


Hit that on the head.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hope yur just kiddin. Y'all got to be ready for your special invitation hunt with Public Land Prowler.





Gonna put up with it for another two years, as of last month. Then, I`m gonna have something done, right or wrong. I`m tired of foolin` with it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> think it was sumthin bout a killin mood




Mornin' Hankus!!! I'm gonna kill myself.....ain't got no beer



dougefresh said:


> Sorry dude, Mornin to yaHope the trip down here to God's country was a good one.



It twas......I told my Daughter to text some of them young Fellers from down there to Help us. Four of them showed up minutes after we got there, the truck was unloaded in less than an hour

 Ofcourse, we had to arrange, unpack, put stuff together and such. It was still an all-day affair though. Got home at 11:00 pm.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2010)

Uugghhhh, where'd tha nite go???  Izz still tired! 
Oh yeah, mornin "valentine"!  I'm awake, k?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uugghhhh, where'd tha nite go???  Izz still tired!
> Oh yeah, mornin "valentine"!  I'm awake, k?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



 I recieved a text that said:
"Rise & shine Valentine, you're missing this beautiful horribly hot day!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I recieved a text that said:
> "Rise & shine Valentine, you're missing this beautiful horribly hot day!"




Rollover!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Hankus!!! I'm gonna kill myself.....ain't got no beer



Dude, such talk........ No need........... Hankus ul supply ya 



Keebs said:


> Uugghhhh, where'd tha nite go???  Izz still tired!



Might could be the RAIN........ or a restless sleep from the "rub it in" RAIN STORY and a guilty conscience from tellin it.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Dude, such talk........ No need........... Hankus ul supply ya
> 
> 
> 
> Might could be the RAIN........ or a restless sleep from the "rub it in" RAIN STORY and a guilty conscience from tellin it.



If it had still been raining when I went to bed I would've slept like a log.............. guilty conscience.........mmmm..........naaaahhh, that weren't it neither, may have been the bbq sauce I made up to put on my chicken before I went to bed, still didn't get the taste I was trying for but ~shrug~ that's why they call it "experimenting", right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Dude, such talk........ No need........... Hankus ul supply ya
> 
> 
> 
> Might could be the RAIN........ or a restless sleep from the "rub it in" RAIN STORY and a guilty conscience from tellin it.




More than likely just a good SWIFT KICK in da BUTT


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> If it had still been raining when I went to bed I would've slept like a log.............. guilty conscience.........mmmm..........naaaahhh, that weren't it neither, may have been the bbq sauce I made up to put on my chicken before I went to bed, still didn't get the taste I was trying for but ~shrug~ that's why they call it "experimenting", right?



time to consult w BBQBoss  or WallyWorld "Kraft".


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> time to consult w BBQBoss  or WallyWorld "Kraft".



BTDT, I want my own!   I've always started with a Kraft original base, but had another brand I had so I opened it to just "try" but ya learn from what ya don't like, so I learned..........  that's always a good thing, right?


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uugghhhh, where'd tha nite go???  Izz still tired!



forgot ta mention the time of your post...... 11:12 am! Think ya might a stayed in the sac too long


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> forgot ta mention the time of your post...... 11:12 am! Think ya might a stayed in the sac too long



I'd done been up for a little whileI don't jump on here 'for I get outta bed like some folks!   Plus when I don't get to bed until after 12:00ish or so, I like to sleep late, have to get up & get going early 5 days a week, I *deserve* to lounge ....................


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 8, 2010)

I know you do Keebie, my friend.  Just messin


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I know you do Keebie, my friend.  Just messin



I know,  I used to be up by 5:00ish for over 10 years when I drove a school bus, I could handle it, saw some awesome sunrises from that bus window, but if I don't gotta, I ain't gonna, know what I mean?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>




I think I may have either stored ya'll's new numbers wrong or did you text me on douge's yesterday??


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I think I may have either stored ya'll's new numbers wrong or did you text me on douge's yesterday??



I don't think I texted you yesterday. So it wasn't me.  What did it say? 



MoonPie said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I don't think I texted you yesterday. So it wasn't me.  What did it say?



 nebbermine!!! Gotta run!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> nebbermine!!! Gotta run!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



 I lubs ya SGG, I lubs ya!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



What'd ya git fer ya birfday???


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> nebbermine!!! Gotta run!!





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>





Keebs said:


> I lubs ya SGG, I lubs ya!!





I was fixin` to separate ya`ll...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I was fixin` to separate ya`ll...



Wouldn't work, she be my sista!! 

How's the knee today? 

Oh yeah, and an update on Klem???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2010)

Keebs....we were on the way home, when we hit that torrential downpour in your neck of the woods last night. Had maybe 50' visibility on the interstate @ 40mph


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs....we were on the way home, when we hit that torrential downpour in your neck of the woods last night. Had maybe 50' visibility on the interstate @ 40mph



It got rough, but thankfully the only thing that went out was the satellite! 
Glad ya'll made it down & back ok though!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Wouldn't work, she be my sista!!
> 
> How's the knee today?
> 
> Oh yeah, and an update on Klem???



Knee hurts, bad. Givin` me a lot of trouble today.

Klem is doin` fine. Looks like it was a pulled muscle. Tell you what though, because he scared us so bad, I`m thinkin` about operatin` on him myself!  Maybe take out his gizzard. And feed it to a possum!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Knee hurts, bad. Givin` me a lot of trouble today.
> 
> Klem is doin` fine. Looks like it was a pulled muscle. Tell you what though, because he scared us so bad, I`m thinkin` about operatin` on him myself!  Maybe take out his gizzard. And feed it to a possum!



Dang, hate it for you, but it must be something in the air pressure 'cause yesterday my right shoulder went to giving me a fit (rotator cuff/not operable type) and that hasn't happened in a loooong time! 
Glad it weren't nothing worse for Klem, but you get that knife near him & you know you'll have a whole passle of us WOW's on your hide in no time!!    You know we love that Klem to pieces!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dang, hate it for you, but it must be something in the air pressure 'cause yesterday my right shoulder went to giving me a fit (rotator cuff/not operable type) and that hasn't happened in a loooong time!
> Glad it weren't nothing worse for Klem, but you get that knife near him & you know you'll have a whole passle of us WOW's on your hide in no time!!   You know we love that Klem to pieces!!






But, ya`ll love me more...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2010)

Sad day!!! 

Just walked into my Daughter's 'EMPTY' bedroom


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> But, ya`ll love me more...


 you know we do! 



Jeff C. said:


> Sad day!!!
> 
> Just walked into my Daughter's 'EMPTY' bedroom



Aaawww 
Ok, reality check...................... PARTY ROOM!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you know we do!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Hankus!!! I'm gonna kill myself.....ain't got no beer



dunno do that I'll drink fer ya 



MoonPie said:


> Dude, such talk........ No need........... Hankus ul supply ya



lunarmonkey he aint gettin but mebbe a few from me on a sunday. Ya know what they say bout plannin 



Jeff C. said:


> More than likely just a good SWIFT KICK in da BUTT



nawt over a couple, but the whole stash, well then I'm polishin the toe of my right boot 



Jeff C. said:


> Sad day!!!
> 
> Just walked into my Daughter's 'EMPTY' bedroom



Put a bar in it, or do like me and dad did to my sisters when she left----- Huntin/Fishin room


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

gotta cover for ya JeffC 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AtNUWU0QUGs&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AtNUWU0QUGs&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Knee hurts, bad. Givin` me a lot of trouble today.
> 
> Klem is doin` fine. Looks like it was a pulled muscle. Tell you what though, because he scared us so bad, I`m thinkin` about operatin` on him myself!  Maybe take out his gizzard. And feed it to a possum!




Take care of that knee Nic!!!



Keebs said:


> you know we do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Hankus said:


> dunno do that I'll drink fer ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Here's one I found fer you!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

kinda strange aint it 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9xo5gDJLsp4&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9xo5gDJLsp4&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2010)

What were they thinkin??


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Have a safe trip, Mike!
> That alarm clock went off WAY too early this morning.....





Hankus said:


> mornen Tiny, mebbe I seed ya this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I finally made it into the hotel...not bad only 11.5 hrs of travel today....


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What were they drinkin??



fixed it


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I finally made it into the hotel...not bad only 11.5 hrs of travel today....



glad to hear ya made it safely


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> kinda strange aint it
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9xo5gDJLsp4&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9xo5gDJLsp4&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



I love that song!


I like all their stuff...  Most of it we can't post here...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I love that song!
> 
> 
> I like all their stuff...  Most of it we can't post here...



that's so true    but I cant post a lot of my music here, me n seth done had this discussion


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> that's so true    but I cant post a lot of my music here, me n seth done had this discussion



I don't read Seth's posts...


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I love that song!
> 
> 
> I like all their stuff...  Most of it we can't post here...





Hankus said:


> that's so true    but I cant post a lot of my music here, me n seth done had this discussion



What song we talkin bout. All I see is a big white box


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What song we talkin bout. All I see is a big white box



Slipknot - Snuff


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I don't read Seth's posts...



probly saves a bunch of time 






If the lyrics don't disqualify em, the videos will


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2010)

that song is depressing. they're old stuff is good though.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

slip said:


> that song is depressing. they're old stuff is good though.



Like "wait and bleed"


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> probly saves a bunch of time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surprisingly, they have not made very many videos.  I like the White Zombie videos...  More that can not be posted....


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What song we talkin bout. All I see is a big white box



hey DougE hows the DT


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2010)

Afternoon, peoples!
What a day. It was some kinda HOT and humid! 
Add a medium sow and piglet to the total. Shot the sow this morning and got a two fer one shot with the 7-08.
We looked for Bugsy's sow or arrow from yesterday but came up empty. However, when we headed back to look, the dadblame big boar was standing there watching me drive up on the 4- wheeler.
I got some vacuum packing to do. Got my two good hams for Brunswick stew now, just need some cold weather to cook it in!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 8, 2010)

If there are any bad words, I can't understand them.....

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Wws7mnMewPw&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Wws7mnMewPw&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Surprisingly, they have not made very many videos.  I like the White Zombie videos...  More that can not be posted....



Thunder Kiss '65


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Like "wait and bleed"



and spit it out
left behind (cant remember how old that is...still good though)
POTM

and a bunch of other ones.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, peoples!
> What a day. It was some kinda HOT and humid!
> Add a medium sow and piglet to the total. Shot the sow this morning and got a two fer one shot with the 7-08.
> We looked for Bugsy's sow or arrow from yesterday but came up empty. However, when we headed back to look, the dadblame big boar was standing there watching me drive up on the 4- wheeler.
> I got some vacuum packing to do. Got my two good hams for Brunswick stew now, just need some cold weather to cook it in!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

slip said:


> and spit it out
> left behind (cant remember how old that is...still good though)
> POTM
> 
> and a bunch of other ones.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Thunder Kiss '65





<object width="660" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yPNFVj-pISU&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yPNFVj-pISU&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Slipknot - Snuff


Just looked it up. A little to depressing for me. I need something that will make me want to take my helmet off and bang my head into the wall.


slip said:


> that song is depressing. they're old stuff is good though.


Dude isn't too eairly for you to be out of bedHow ya been dude?



Hankus said:


> hey DougE hows the DT


Not worth it after taxes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2010)

Robert, congratulations on the hogs!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Just looked it up. A little to depressing for me. I need something that will make me want to take my helmet off and bang my head into the wall.
> Dude isn't too eairly for you to be out of bedHow ya been dude?
> 
> Not worth it after taxes.



I love depressing, and it aint never werth it after taxes


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> If there are any bad words, I can't understand them.....
> 
> <object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Wws7mnMewPw&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Wws7mnMewPw&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>



Heather, i couldn't understand ANY words they were saying. 
 Them are some very angry young men....


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Just looked it up. A little to depressing for me. I need something that will make me want to take my helmet off and bang my head into the wall.
> Dude isn't too eairly for you to be out of bedHow ya been dude?
> 
> Not worth it after taxes.



then look up POTM


yeah...way too early. this thing called the sun came out of no where and got all in my face....woke me up


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> <object width="660" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yPNFVj-pISU&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yPNFVj-pISU&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="405"></embed></object>



wanted to post "more human than human" but he would have to have an edited version


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, peoples!
> What a day. It was some kinda HOT and humid!
> Add a medium sow and piglet to the total. Shot the sow this morning and got a two fer one shot with the 7-08.
> We looked for Bugsy's sow or arrow from yesterday but came up empty. However, when we headed back to look, the dadblame big boar was standing there watching me drive up on the 4- wheeler.
> I got some vacuum packing to do. Got my two good hams for Brunswick stew now, just need some cold weather to cook it in!




Good job Robert!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, congratulations on the hogs!



Thanks, Brother Nic!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Heather, i couldn't understand ANY words they were saying.
> Them are some very angry young men....



they from Iowa and aint die hard deer killers so what ya expect


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good job Robert!



Thanks, dear!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Heather, i couldn't understand ANY words they were saying.
> Them are some very angry young men....


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, peoples!
> What a day. It was some kinda HOT and humid!
> Add a medium sow and piglet to the total. Shot the sow this morning and got a two fer one shot with the 7-08.
> We looked for Bugsy's sow or arrow from yesterday but came up empty. However, when we headed back to look, the dadblame big boar was standing there watching me drive up on the 4- wheeler.
> I got some vacuum packing to do. Got my two good hams for Brunswick stew now, just need some cold weather to cook it in!


Congrats to yall. 
If it ever cools off and you get to make some stew I'll help ya eat it.



Hankus said:


> I love depressing, and it aint never werth it after taxes


Figuered it up and anything over 55hrs and I start backing up. I will end up with about 86hrs for this week. 
Ask my uncle if he want some of this we are still looking to hire 1 or 2 more.



slip said:


> then look up POTM
> 
> 
> yeah...way too early. this thing called the sun came out of no where and got all in my face....woke me up


I'm glad my office doesn't have any window. I still havn't got use to seeing that thing in the sky after being on nights for soo long.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Figuered it up and anything over 55hrs and I start backing up. I will end up with about 86hrs for this week.
> Ask my uncle if he want some of this we are still looking to hire 1 or 2 more.



I had one of those jobs too and it sux

pop said they aint wanna do rite so he'll jus stick wid uncle d-rail fer now


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 8, 2010)

So I went to Elijay this afternoon and bought some freshly picked vegi's.  I'm going to attempt to make fried okra tonight.  I have never made this before.....God help me!

Saw ya!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So I went to Elijay this afternoon and bought some freshly picked vegi's.  I'm going to attempt to make fried okra tonight.  I have never made this before.....God help me!
> 
> Saw ya!



 fer the recipents of this meal


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I had one of those jobs too and it sux
> 
> pop said they aint wanna do rite so he'll jus stick wid uncle d-rail fer now



I don't blame him. It is getting hard for me to want to stay. Been thinking of signing the books.





Slip I tried to look up POTM, all I got was page blocked. I can't look at Playmate Of The Month here at work.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I don't blame him. It is getting hard for me to want to stay. Been thinking of signing the books.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



think theres bout 17 now, but when shera quits the books will be flooded


POTM--Pulse of the Maggots


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So I went to Elijay this afternoon and bought some freshly picked vegi's.  I'm going to attempt to make fried okra tonight.  I have never made this before.....God help me!
> 
> Saw ya!



Rinse it well after you slice it, I like salt, pepper, 1/2 flour and 1/2 corn meal mixed together. Get the grease hot and don't crowd the pan or all the breading will fall off!


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Slip I tried to look up POTM, all I got was page blocked. I can't look at Playmate Of The Month here at work.



dang man, sucks to be you!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2010)

Heather's done flung a craving for fried okra on me. Might have to have some pork backstrap to go along with it!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 8, 2010)

Congrats on the pigs Robert!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Congrats on the pigs Robert!



Thanks, Sulli!
Got the backstrap cut up and baby lima's are on. Looking forward to a really good supper!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 8, 2010)

Evenin' all.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So I went to Elijay this afternoon and bought some freshly picked vegi's.  I'm going to attempt to make fried okra tonight.  I have never made this before.....God help me!



Heather, My favorite (but not fried)..... 
 Steamed.  Rinse and throw um into boiling water. Maybe an inch or so of water - ya want them to steam really. Cover and cook until tender, about 7 - 8 minutes. Toss with butter and salt. Serve warm.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, peoples!
> What a day. It was some kinda HOT and humid!
> Add a medium sow and piglet to the total. Shot the sow this morning and got a two fer one shot with the 7-08.
> We looked for Bugsy's sow or arrow from yesterday but came up empty. However, when we headed back to look, the dadblame big boar was standing there watching me drive up on the 4- wheeler.
> I got some vacuum packing to do. Got my two good hams for Brunswick stew now, just need some cold weather to cook it in!



Ya done good Bama


----------



## baldfish (Aug 8, 2010)

Evening folks
Lets recap my weekend

Friday hoghunt and miss with longbow
walked 4 miles doing that

Saturday ran a 5k race

Sunday hoghunted bout stepped on one
walked 4.7miles 

I NEED TO SIT DOWN

P.S good job on the piggies bama


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 8, 2010)

baldfish said:


> evening folks
> Lets recap my weekend
> 
> friady hoghunt and miss with longbow
> ...



you need a sit down


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Evening folks
> Lets recap my weekend
> 
> Friday hoghunt and miss with longbow
> ...


DUDE!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 8, 2010)

wasup


----------



## baldfish (Aug 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> you need a sit down





rhbama3 said:


> DUDE!!!!



I think I'm gonna sit down and have a COLD BEER


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 8, 2010)

Evening peoples.


----------



## baldfish (Aug 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Evening peoples.



I'll second the 
evening chuck


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2010)

baldfish said:


> I think I'm gonna sit down and have a COLD BEER


You deserve one, Bro! That gave me chest pain just reading your recap. 


Seth carter said:


> wasup


Ready for school, Seth? 


chuckb7718 said:


> Evening peoples.



Evening, Chuckles!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You deserve one, Bro! That gave me chest pain just reading your recap.
> 
> Ready for school, Seth?
> 
> ...



yep master yota


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 8, 2010)

baldfish said:


> I'll second the
> evening chuck



How 'bout thirds...er...fourth?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Chuckles!



Hey there pigslayer!

You been whacking 'em!


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 8, 2010)

y'all need to visit the Political Forum and educate yourself.  This is drivel.


----------



## baldfish (Aug 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You deserve one, Bro! That gave me chest pain just reading your recap.
> 
> 
> Ready for school, Seth?
> ...



Why's that bama



chuckb7718 said:


> How 'bout thirds...er...fourth?



just 2 gotta work tomorrow



deermeat270 said:


> y'all need to visit the Political Forum and educate yourself.  This is drivel.



Don't stay to long could cause insanity


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hey there pigslayer!
> 
> You been whacking 'em!


yeah, its been a good year but i'm ready for some cold weather. 


deermeat270 said:


> y'all need to visit the Political Forum and educate yourself.  This is drivel.



I visit the PF often and do a lot of reading. No point in participating most of the time because i'm not much on debates.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 8, 2010)

muhhahahaha


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yeah, its been a good year but i'm ready for some cold weather.
> 
> 
> I visit the PF often and do a lot of reading. No point in participating most of the time because i'm not much on debates.



Don't I know it!
If I complain one time this winter 'bout it being cold, I hope someone slaps me upside the head!

Could'nt agree more about the PF!

Too many people in there are wrong!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Why's that bama
> 
> 
> 
> ...



because i'm overweight, smoke, and only have about half the ligaments left in both knee's.


----------



## baldfish (Aug 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> because i'm overweight, smoke, and only have about half the ligaments left in both knee's.



That explains some of it but you got people who could fix all that( Doctor Friends)


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> because i'm overweight, smoke, and only have about half the ligaments left in both knee's.



Robert...I feel you're pain, bro!

'Cept I'm underweight, oversmoke, and the ligaments in my knees are half normal size!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2010)

I`m just fallin` apart, wearin` out, and feelin` mean.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 8, 2010)

My first week in GA has been a little rough. First day my son is sick. Then the movers were 4 days late. Now I have a pinched nerve in my shoulder and a kidney infection. Thank God I have a good man by my side. He spent the night in the e.r. with me and has been by my bedside, ever since. Anyone have any advice for this pinched nerve?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m just fallin` apart, wearin` out, and feelin` mean.



In other words, you're 'bout normal, huh?



YaraG. said:


> My first week in GA has been a little rough. First day my son is sick. Then the movers were 4 days late. Now I have a pinched nerve in my shoulder and a kidney infection. Thank God I have a good man by my side. He spent the night in the e.r. with me and has been by my bedside, ever since. Anyone have any advice for this pinched nerve?



Ouch! No advice. Hope you feel better!


----------



## baldfish (Aug 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m just fallin` apart, wearin` out, and feelin` mean.



Nic in case you didn know thats OLD AGE



YaraG. said:


> My first week in GA has been a little rough. First day my son is sick. Then the movers were 4 days late. Now I have a pinched nerve in my shoulder and a kidney infection. Thank God I have a good man by my side. He spent the night in the e.r. with me and has been by my bedside, ever since. Anyone have any advice for this pinched nerve?



Chiropractor
Oh and welcome to Georgia


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2010)

baldfish said:


> That explains some of it but you got people who could fix all that( Doctor Friends)


deer, dove, rabbit, squirrel, duck in fall/winter, crappie, turkey in spring, hogs in summer. My schedule is totally booked! 


Nicodemus said:


> I`m just fallin` apart, wearin` out, and feelin` mean.


kill a hog. It'll make you feel better!


YaraG. said:


> My first week in GA has been a little rough. First day my son is sick. Then the movers were 4 days late. Now I have a pinched nerve in my shoulder and a kidney infection. Thank God I have a good man by my side. He spent the night in the e.r. with me and has been by my bedside, ever since. Anyone have any advice for this pinched nerve?


Sorry, Yara. I'll ask Bubbette about the pinched nerve when she gets home.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> In other words, you're 'bout normal, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! No advice. Hope you feel better!


Ty hunny.


baldfish said:


> Nic in case you didn know thats OLD AGE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't belive in Chiropractors but ty hunny.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> deer, dove, rabbit, squirrel, duck in fall/winter, crappie, turkey in spring, hogs in summer. My schedule is totally booked!
> 
> kill a hog. It'll make you feel better!
> 
> Sorry, Yara. I'll ask Bubbette about the pinched nerve when she gets home.



Ty sir...


----------



## baldfish (Aug 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ty hunny.
> 
> I don't belive in Chiropractors but ty hunny.



I believe and thats why I walk upright


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 8, 2010)

baldfish said:


> I believe and thats why I walk upright



I went to one a few years back. All he did was mess up my back even more.


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I went to one a few years back. All he did was mess up my back even more.



Hope you feel better.  Get settled in soon.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 8, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> Hope you feel better.  Get settled in soon.



Ty hun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2010)

Get well soon Yara!!!

Congrats Bama!!!

Hello everyone!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Get well soon Yara!!!
> 
> Congrats Bama!!!
> 
> Hello everyone!!!



Evenin' Jeffrey!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ty sir...



Bubbette says anti-inflammatorys, muscle relaxers, and rest. Maybe a warm compress will help a little.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Evenin' Jeffrey!




Chuckyyyyy!!! I'm amazed.....you spelled it correctly!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 8, 2010)

Evening everybody!



YaraG. said:


> My first week in GA has been a little rough. First day my son is sick. Then the movers were 4 days late. Now I have a pinched nerve in my shoulder and a kidney infection. Thank God I have a good man by my side. He spent the night in the e.r. with me and has been by my bedside, ever since. Anyone have any advice for this pinched nerve?



Aw, Yara, I'm sorry hun. I hope things get better soon!! 



Nicodemus said:


> I`m just fallin` apart, wearin` out, and feelin` mean.



Aw! I'm sorry Big Grouch!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' all.



evenin miz Belle



baldfish said:


> Evening folks
> Lets recap my weekend
> 
> Friday hoghunt and miss with longbow
> ...



waht ya sayin is ya like to walk



baldfish said:


> I think I'm gonna sit down and have a COLD BEER



 



chuckb7718 said:


> Evening peoples.



 X6 



YaraG. said:


> My first week in GA has been a little rough. First day my son is sick. Then the movers were 4 days late. Now I have a pinched nerve in my shoulder and a kidney infection. Thank God I have a good man by my side. He spent the night in the e.r. with me and has been by my bedside, ever since. Anyone have any advice for this pinched nerve?



sorry bout yer week Yara, hope it gets better, as for the rest I got nuttin



Jeff C. said:


> Get well soon Yara!!!
> 
> Congrats Bama!!!
> 
> Hello everyone!!!



Howdy JeffC, did ya see all the strange  music this evenin


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks, Little Red.


----------



## baldfish (Aug 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> evenin miz Belle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sometimes Hankus

Hey Keebs see you lurking


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> y'all need to visit the Political Forum and educate yourself.  This is drivel.


*DUH* thus the "Driveler" heading! 



Nicodemus said:


> I`m just fallin` apart, wearin` out, and feelin` mean.


HEY NIC, I GOT YOU A "PURTY" TODAY!!  



YaraG. said:


> My first week in GA has been a little rough. First day my son is sick. Then the movers were 4 days late. Now I have a pinched nerve in my shoulder and a kidney infection. Thank God I have a good man by my side. He spent the night in the e.r. with me and has been by my bedside, ever since. Anyone have any advice for this pinched nerve?


Ouch............ drugs.......... good drugs............  Welcome to God's Country, sista!! 



baldfish said:


> Sometimes Hankus
> 
> Hey Keebs see you lurking



I wuz catching up, goofus!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Sometimes Hankus
> 
> Hey Keebs see you lurking



if I had the places I'd be walkin too


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, Little Red.







Keebs said:


> *DUH* thus the "Driveler" heading!
> 
> 
> HEY NIC, I GOT YOU A "PURTY" TODAY!!
> ...



Hey Keebs-sista!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hey Keebs-sista!



Hey Lil'Red, how's the retail world treating you??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evening everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evenin' Belle!!!



Hankus said:


> evenin miz Belle
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Yazza!!!  Headbangin!!!



Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, Little Red.



Evenin' Nic



baldfish said:


> Sometimes Hankus
> 
> Hey Keebs see you lurking




A little stroll through the woods never hurt nobody...huh???



Keebs said:


> *DUH* thus the "Driveler" heading!
> 
> 
> HEY NIC, I GOT YOU A "PURTY" TODAY!!
> ...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Chuckyyyyy!!! I'm amazed.....you spelled it correctly!!!



Hey Jeffrey's easy!
Just don't ask me to horsedureves!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Belle!!!
> Yazza!!!  Headbangin!!!
> Evenin' Nic
> A little stroll through the woods never hurt nobody...huh???



If he ever "acknowledges" me, I'll tell ya'll what it be........  but he probably knows what it is......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hey Jeffrey's easy!
> Just don't ask me to horsedureves!



hors-de-ors? you make them?? kewl!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hey Jeffrey's easy!
> Just don't ask me to horsedureves!



I dont wanna ask but I gotta  which end of the horse do those come out of


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ya'll is killin' me with all the multi-stuff!
Crossin' the eyes here!

Hey there Keebobaby!

Got a couple pics fer ya in the Deer forum!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ya'll is killin' me with all the multi-stuff!
> Crossin' the eyes here!
> 
> Hey there Keebobaby!
> ...



Ohlawd, you gonna skunk me this year, ain't ya??   
I'll go chk it out when I get outta da shower ~~ shew-ee~~I need one baaaaad!!  
BBL!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hey Keebs-sista!



Hey you!  



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Belle!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy Jeff!  



Keebs said:


> If he ever "acknowledges" me, I'll tell ya'll what it be........  but he probably knows what it is......



How long? How many rattles? Diamondback?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ya'll is killin' me with all the multi-stuff!
> Crossin' the eyes here!
> 
> Hey there Keebobaby!
> ...



ats a goodun hoss I gived him a


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Lil'Red, how's the retail world treating you??



It's good. The weird hours are killing me though.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I dont wanna ask but I gotta  which end of the horse do those come out of



Ax Keebobaby!
She's got some of them 4 footed factories!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ax Keebobaby!
> She's got some of them 4 footed factories!



I aint askin keebs no stoopid questions til she gets that blade out of her avvy she mite cutted me


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ya'll have a good'un! I think i'm gonna sleep for about 12 hours tonight. It'll be nice not having the alarm go off at 0430!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll have a good'un! I think i'm gonna sleep for about 12 hours tonight. It'll be nice not having the alarm go off at 0430!



nite bamer and congrats on the piggie killin fer the weekend


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a question.

Does anyone know where I can find tiny sizes in hunting clothes for a decent price? I'm planning on actually hunting this year, and I need clothes. I've given up on finding pants in my size, and I know I'll be warmer in insulated overalls. I figure 1 pair of overalls, a couple long sleeve shirts and a thick jacket should do me pretty good for now. But everything I'm finding online is outrageously priced, and the cheapest I've found with what I'm looking for is, believe it or not, Bass Pro. Help!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hey Jeffrey's easy!
> Just don't ask me to horsedureves!




Or wistershire sauce



Keebs said:


> If he ever "acknowledges" me, I'll tell ya'll what it be........  but he probably knows what it is......








rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll have a good'un! I think i'm gonna sleep for about 12 hours tonight. It'll be nice not having the alarm go off at 0430!




Nite Nite bama....



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nujeK5Nc1nw&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nujeK5Nc1nw&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll have a good'un! I think i'm gonna sleep for about 12 hours tonight. It'll be nice not having the alarm go off at 0430!



Nite Robert....I'm right behind ya!
Congrats on the hogs this weekend!

Now....fer the rest of you night owls....ya'll please keep it down!

Here...maybe this'll help....sipped, not slugged!

Night ya'll!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How long? How many rattles? Diamondback?


2' 3 big & one small & a button rattle...........purty though  of course Diamondback........... someone had already got to him 'for I got there but he was still wigglin'! 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> It's good. The weird hours are killing me though.


THAT'S my prob with retail!! 



chuckb7718 said:


> Ax Keebobaby!
> She's got some of them 4 footed factories!


Nope, none of mine make the edible kind! 



Hankus said:


> I aint askin keebs no stoopid questions til she gets that blade out of her avvy she mite cutted me


It ain't coming down no time soon and if you ain't learned yet.............."I'm a lover, not a cutter/fighter" type, no worries from me, darlin'! 



rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll have a good'un! I think i'm gonna sleep for about 12 hours tonight. It'll be nice not having the alarm go off at 0430!


Nite darlin', congrats!! 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find tiny sizes in hunting clothes for a decent price? I'm planning on actually hunting this year, and I need clothes. I've given up on finding pants in my size, and I know I'll be warmer in insulated overalls. I figure 1 pair of overalls, a couple long sleeve shirts and a thick jacket should do me pretty good for now. But everything I'm finding online is outrageously priced, and the cheapest I've found with what I'm looking for is, believe it or not, Bass Pro. Help!!!


Try Wall's Outlet in Cordele, I think they have a website now, but not sure, you will HAVE to go to the childrens section no matter where you go though and if nothing else, always check Good Will/Brother Charlie's/Salvation Army, you'd be surprised what you can find & as good as you are with needle & thread, (for taking up/repairing) you'll be good to go in no time!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Nite Robert....I'm right behind ya!
> Congrats on the hogs this weekend!
> 
> Now....fer the rest of you night owls....ya'll please keep it down!
> ...



Nite Chuck!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Nite Robert....I'm right behind ya!
> Congrats on the hogs this weekend!
> 
> Now....fer the rest of you night owls....ya'll please keep it down!
> ...



nite chuckb


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Keebs!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It ain't coming down no time soon and if you ain't learned yet.............."I'm a lover, not a cutter/fighter" type, no worries from me, darlin'!



I've learned to naver mess with a woman while she's in direct posession of somethin that'll hurted me


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Keebs!!


 YW!! 



Hankus said:


> I've learned to naver mess with a woman while she's in direct posession of somethin that'll hurted me


Huney, unless you haven't noticed......... "most" women always have *something* that'll hurt you in their possesion at all times.........


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> YW!!
> 
> 
> Huney, unless you haven't noticed......... "most" women always have *something* that'll hurt you in their possesion at all times.........



I've noticed a looooooooooooong time ago, but I dont like bein cutted, stabbed or sliced, shosted, grazed or winged, nor skilletted at anytime


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> 2' 3 big & one small & a button rattle...........purty though  of course Diamondback........... someone had already got to him 'for I got there but he was still wigglin'!
> 
> 
> THAT'S my prob with retail!!
> ...



I think a small in overalls should fit. They'll keep me warm and I can layer underneat them. I've always checked at Goodwill and places like it for hunting clothes (in both men's and women's sections) but no luck. Everyone around here wears 'em out if they own 'em. There's nothing to give away. So far my "cart" at Bass Pro is totaling to close to $200 for insulate overalls, a shirt, and a jacket. Then I still need boots thermals. Oy...Maybe I'll try for next year...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Get well soon Yara!!!
> 
> Congrats Bama!!!
> 
> Hello everyone!!!


Ty hun...


rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette says anti-inflammatorys, muscle relaxers, and rest. Maybe a warm compress will help a little.


Check, check, & check. Ty sir.


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evening everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ty luvie


Hankus said:


> evenin miz Belle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ty too


Keebs said:


> *DUH* thus the "Driveler" heading!
> 
> 
> HEY NIC, I GOT YOU A "PURTY" TODAY!!
> ...



They have me all groggy but im taking them.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 9, 2010)

good mornin' peeps......mornin' driveby. Y'all have a good day!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> good mornin' peeps......mornin' driveby. Y'all have a good day!!



mornen my 25yard practice shot this mornen was dead on


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 9, 2010)

ya mean this one ain't been finished off yet....Morning all getting ready to go get me sum edumuncation


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> ya mean this one ain't been finished off yet....Morning all getting ready to go get me sum edumuncation



nope, mornen, and you needs eddication


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nope, mornen, and you needs eddication



yup I do especially etiquette 101


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2010)

Mornin' folks!!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 9, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find tiny sizes in hunting clothes for a decent price? I'm planning on actually hunting this year, and I need clothes. I've given up on finding pants in my size, and I know I'll be warmer in insulated overalls. I figure 1 pair of overalls, a couple long sleeve shirts and a thick jacket should do me pretty good for now. But everything I'm finding online is outrageously priced, and the cheapest I've found with what I'm looking for is, believe it or not, Bass Pro. Help!!!



ya try WalMart.......................... Petite Section







_Seriously.........., new introductions, two days back, Kristie. She works huntin tv shows and is a part a a womens line a camo.  Whatever else aint, i believe one thing is - IS gona be pricey_


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nothing like that early morning phone call from your teenage daughter:
"I got a flat tire and i'm sitting on the side of Oakland Plantation road." 
I got that taken care of, but not a great way to start a monday morning call week.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 9, 2010)

This thread is so depressing.....







I'm going back to the Miguel thread!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nothing like that early morning phone call from your teenage daughter:
> "I got a flat tire and i'm sitting on the side of Oakland Plantation road."
> I got that taken care of, but not a great way to start a monday morning call week.




Don't feel bad.....mine called me from 3 hrs away with her first flat tire


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> This thread is so depressing.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, if your going, I'm going too!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nothing like that early morning phone call from your teenage daughter:
> "I got a flat tire and i'm sitting on the side of Oakland Plantation road."
> I got that taken care of, but not a great way to start a monday morning call week.



Ya mean the lovin smile on her face for Daddy, didn't just warm ya up and make all things good.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> This thread is so depressing.....
> I'm going back to the Miguel thread!



......... and here i was hopin fur a little incouragement. another hard lesson learned


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> This thread is so depressing.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bye!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> ......... and here i was hopin fur a little incouragement. another hard lesson learned




Keep on truckin!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2010)

update:
Allison hit a pothole and seperated her tire and busted the wheel well shroud( Which i duct taped back together so it wouldn't drag).
16 year olds.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> update:
> Allison hit a pothole and seperated her tire and busted the wheel well shroud( Which i duct taped back together so it wouldn't drag).
> 16 year olds.....



You gotta love it.....Duct tape!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mondays.....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy Monday everybody. Busy weekend is thru. It's a fine day indeed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Monday everybody. Busy weekend is thru. It's a fine day indeed.




Yes sir it tis...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes sir it tis...


Hey ya Jeff, hows you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2010)

Thankfully Dawn's birthday is over and I can go back to being mean again!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> update:
> Allison hit a pothole and seperated her tire and busted the wheel well shroud( Which i duct taped back together so it wouldn't drag).
> 16 year olds.....



gotsta love them dodges and them dodge drivers


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thankfully Dawn's birthday is over and I can go back to being mean again!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> gotsta love them dodges and them dodge drivers



Dang Hankus, you are dangerous with that shovel.............


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dang Hankus, you are dangerous with that shovel.............



I like 'em but they always gived me trouble, and I didnt even own em


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I like 'em but they always gived me trouble, and I didnt even own em



over 175,000 miles on mine & I'm more of less just now having trouble with my Dakota............... ever thought it might be the driver??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


>





Why you shootin at me??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why you shootin at me??



You tawking ugly 'bout MizDawn, that's why!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> over 175,000 miles on mine & I'm more of less just now having trouble with my Dakota............... ever thought it might be the driver??



probly was the driver, but I have a ford with 235 rite now and daddy's has 186. Add that to the last 2 that went over 200, and I'll jus trust my luck the them worthless, ragged fords


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> probly was the driver, but I have a ford with 235 rite now and daddy's has 186. Add that to the last 2 that went over 200, and I'll jus trust my luck the them worthless, ragged fords



that's my feelings toward fords, I never had good luck with them, but would prefer a Chevy truck if I had my 'druthers!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You tawking ugly 'bout MizDawn, that's why!!



Is you gonna tell her??


You never called yesterday??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is you gonna tell her??
> 
> 
> You never called yesterday??



I don't have to tell her, she already knows how you are! 
I know, neighbors came over to help move some stuff, got busy taking stuff to the dumpsters & all waiting on the guy to come install the underpinning/skirting on the house........... I sowwy........... did you show her the thread??  Bobbbbyyy beat me to it!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> that's my feelings toward fords, I never had good luck with them, but would prefer a Chevy truck if I had my 'druthers!



none of my folks ever got 100 out of a chevy without major repair, daddy got 180 out of his, but it needed a trans, frontend, fuel pump, waterpump, throttlebody, and was sold with a blowed motor


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> none of my folks ever got 100 out of a chevy without major repair, daddy got 180 out of his, but it needed a trans, frontend, fuel pump, waterpump, throttlebody, and was sold with a blowed motor



I've never had one but the friends that have hardly ever had trouble  
One of the problems I'm having with my Dakota is that it "makes mud"........... it sat still all week except for weekends for years 'cause I had a county bus route, now I have to keep it flushed to keep that stuff out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I don't have to tell her, she already knows how you are!
> I know, neighbors came over to help move some stuff, got busy taking stuff to the dumpsters & all waiting on the guy to come install the underpinning/skirting on the house........... I sowwy........... did you show her the thread??  Bobbbbyyy beat me to it!





Bobby and his son Colt called yesterday!!

Yeah, I showed her the thread and a whole LOT more!!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 9, 2010)

i call the new drivler


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> gotsta love them dodges and them dodge drivers


Yep, cept fo normal maint, mines been bullet proof.



Keebs said:


> You tawking ugly 'bout MizDawn, that's why!!


Sic'um Keebs, yeehaw.



Keebs said:


> I've never had one but the friends that have hardly ever had trouble
> One of the problems I'm having with my Dakota is that it "makes mud"........... it sat still all week except for weekends for years 'cause I had a county bus route, now I have to keep it flushed to keep that stuff out


Add some seafoam to the gas ever once in a while. Keeps that gunk outta the throttle body. Helps improve this "water gas" that we have to buy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i call the new drivler


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 9, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



im gonna feed you to fred


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 9, 2010)

dang ya'll have been on this one thread forever!!! close it out already  hey quackers and keebs


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bobby and his son Colt called yesterday!!
> 
> Yeah, I showed her the thread and a whole LOT more!!


Dang, got beat out by Bobby TWICE!! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Yep, cept fo normal maint, mines been bullet proof.
> 
> Sic'um Keebs, yeehaw.
> 
> Add some seafoam to the gas ever once in a while. Keeps that gunk outta the throttle body. Helps improve this "water gas" that we have to buy.


I think I've tried that before, but I'm A.D.D. when it comes to remembering stuff like that 



242outdoors said:


> dang ya'll have been on this one thread forever!!! close it out already  hey quackers and keebs



Ya'll have at it, I gotta get busy!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 9, 2010)

lunch time drive by....Hopefully this one will get killed by the time class is out.....See ya


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2010)

afternoon driveby!
You'd think the Space Academy would have included how to spell "Drivel" for Ensign first class Carter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> dang ya'll have been on this one thread forever!!! close it out already  hey quackers and keebs



Whut up bro??


Headed to town to get tags for 4 vehicles, 3 trailers .


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 9, 2010)

time to go home yet?.....What am I saying it is only 88 degrees today


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 9, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whut up bro??
> 
> 
> Headed to town to get tags for 4 vehicles, 3 trailers .



yea i paid for my tag last week and retriever training....bank is probably lookin for me haha.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 9, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> lunch time drive by....Hopefully this one will get killed by the time class is out.....See ya



im surprized it even went from one end to the other.


let's not get too far down on seth for spellin, or i might be next!

Hey Boston Mike.  YANKEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2010)

and another one bites the dust-ah!


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2010)

last post


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 9, 2010)

slip said:


> last post



nope


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 9, 2010)

still goin'....


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 9, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i call the new drivler



How can you call it when you can't even spell it!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 9, 2010)

idjit


----------

